# Anthony Joshua fighting on the 13th.



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Anthony Joshua Pro Career:
7-0 7 KOs
No Blueprint



















I'm going to catch a lot of heat for this but I think Anthony Joshua will have a better career than Vasyl Lomachenko.

Joshua is 6'6 and going to be 240+ Pounds of raw talent. He showned on his debut that he got extremely fast hands for a Heavyweight, the ability to go to war, and most importantly the heart+dedication of a true Champion. He will also have a lot more backings because he's a Heavyweight.. I think all the trainers in the world will go to him and beg to train him. Anthony Joshua is the shot in the arm Main Stream Boxing needs. Every time I watch him, my heart flutters and it feels like I'm having sex with a mermaid floating on a cloud.

Anthony Joshua will have a better career than Vasyl Lomachenko. This isn't the AM'S.. here we fight without head gear, here we fight without big gloves, we fight for reals here. Joshua is 6'6 and going to be 240+ Pounds. I haven't been this pumped over a Heavyweight since FOREVER.

I'm so blessed to be watching Anthony Joshua live and watching Wilder live. I feel that Wilder and Joshua will become the future champs and have a huge unifcation fight in front of 90,000 fans and will go down in history. Wilder is the real deal too, I'm so happy that we are blessed with two heavyweights like them.. I can't wait till Wlad gets knocked out(again) and Vitali quits.

 I really feel that Joshua's good looks will also be a huge point in his marketability. He is a good looking stud(better looking than Wilder). Lomachenko is just too small to make a big impact. I'm not saying he's small height wise.. but more like weight wise. He's 126 pounds.. so unless he do a Pacquaio and go up to like 147 he's not gonna be a huge star. I think he will have a very good ATG Career. but Joshua will have THE ATG Career.

I know most of you might not agree with this because of Lomachenko's skills. but remember when that guy said the World was round and everyone doubted him and the World turned out to be round?

I'm going to say this right now. Joshua will have a better career than Lomachenko.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

@Dealt_with


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I agree with you on Wilder, He's practically unbeatable, how do you beat someone who is guaranteed to win 100% of the time?

Every Man Who Steps Into The Ring With Deontay Wilder Has A 100% Chance Of Losing.

Every Man Who Steps Into The Ring With Deontay Wilder Has A 100% Chance Of Getting KTFO


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> I agree with you on Wilder, He's practically unbeatable, how do you beat someone who is guaranteed to win 100% of the time?
> 
> Every Man Who Steps Into The Ring With Deontay Wilder Has A 100% Chance Of Losing.
> 
> Every Man Who Steps Into The Ring With Deontay Wilder Has A 100% Chance Of Getting KTFO


People like to trash Wilder.. but Firtha took Povetkin to Hell and Back....... when Wilder KO Firtha people will say he's another bum. He is a bum but Povetkin went life and death with this guy... Yet Povetkin is Wlad's best win lol.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I missed These funny threads.:lol:


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> People like to trash Wilder.. but Firtha took Povetkin to Hell and Back....... when Wilder KO Firtha people will say he's another bum. He is a bum but Povetkin went life and death with this guy... Yet Povetkin is Wlad's best win lol.


Yeah If Deontay can get Firtha out early, he would have done what Fury and Povetkin couldn't, actually Knockout Firtha, like OUT out.

Wilder is honestly the strongest punching man in the world, look at him in this video, every time he touches his opponent with his right hand he flies back 5 feet, plus he looks responsible defensively


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> People like to trash Wilder.. but Firtha took Povetkin to Hell and Back....... when Wilder KO Firtha people will say he's another bum. He is a bum but Povetkin went life and death with this guy... Yet Povetkin is Wlad's best win lol.


Povetkin beat Firtha easily.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Povetkin beat Firtha easily.


but he couldn't knock him out. Firtha wasn't even remotely hurt at any time.. he said Povetkin punched like a 10 year old girl.
We'll see what Wilder does to the Granite Chinned Firtha..


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> but he couldn't knock him out. Firtha wasn't even remotely hurt at any time.. he said Povetkin punched like a 10 year old girl.
> We'll see what Wilder does to the Granite Chinned Firtha..


He still beat him easily and Povetkin isnt a big Puncher so just because he went 10 with Povetkin it doesnt mean that Firtha has an iron chin:lol: Firtha is slow and is easy to hit. I expect an early knock out for Wilder. Easy style matchup for Wilder. Firtha even had Problems with Hawkins in his last fight.:verysad


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Berliner said:


> He still beat him easily and Povetkin isnt a big Puncher so just because he went 10 with Povetkin it doesnt mean that Firtha has an iron chin:lol: Firtha is slow and is easy to hit. I expect an early knock out for Wilder. Easy style matchup for Wilder. Firtha even had Problems with Hawkins in his last fight.:verysad


Wilder isn't a special talent like Joshua.. I admit that.. but he's still a super prospect. I'm very excited to see so many great prospects in Boxing. It means the sport is alive and well. The HW Division will make it's come back. We will soon be basking in the glory days of the 90's and the 60's.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Loma wont generate the same interest & money as Joshua, overall in their careers.

Nothing to do with talent, but that's how the sport is. People want to see exciting heavyweights.
@FelixTrinidad :happy


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Wilder isn't a special talent like Joshua.. I admit that.. but he's still a super prospect. I'm very excited to see so many great prospects in Boxing. It means the sport is alive and well. The HW Division will make it's come back. We will soon be basking in the glory days of the 90's and the 60's.


Wilder is a good prospect... I wait until I say something about Joshua if he is the real deal he will be a huge Name thats for sure and a bigger Name than Lomachenko. But who knows what happens.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

He's back :lol: The mods have finally listened to us.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

lol I barely knew FelixTrinidad, I actually liked the guy and I had no idea why he was banned. Apparently he was a troll and would bug the moderators so much and get banned so many times, I never recognised any of it. 

Well...
You haven't given any reason why you think he'd have a better career than Lomachenko. 
You raised the headgear issue but what you forgot to mention is that Lomachenko was small for the lightweight division (hence why he's at 126lbs and only rehydrated to 129lbs for his debut), had beaten, knocked down, taken punches from fighters who are currently 140lbers i.e Yasnier Toledo who won a light welterweight silver medal at the World Championships today, Bashenov, Ramirez (the 140lber Ramirez), Olympic light welterweight silver medalist Berinchyk etc. 
Also, you speak of Joshua's stats, but what you have failed to realise is that Lomachenko has shown more punching power than boxers of and around his weight class. Joshua actually has been knocked out by Nistor in 2011. So it's probably not a good idea to talk about Lomachenko only being hit by 'padded gloves' before. Jose Ramirez's punches in Lomachenko's debut were of absolutely no effect in terms of the amount it physically impacted Lomachenko. 
Since Lomachenko managed to knockdown many 135, 140lbers with padded gloves, just imagine what he could do to these opponents with professional smaller gloves, where the impact is much harder and you can close your fist too. His power will remain strong even at 147lbs+.

Joshua has a very long way to go and would be beaten if he fought a WBO champion against a 'very good' fighter on Salido's tier, let alone a WBO ranked 7 opponent who was the WBO International Featherweight titleholder. I hope he gets there, and give him 6 years and I think he will.


You can't beat Lomatards in a discussion, it just doesn't work.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Sorry, but the only people who think Lomachenko is the next big thing in boxing are right here on CHB. :lol: No one else is really that impressed with him.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Don't listen to browsing at all, he's a certified troll and looking around on forums (not ESB), there's more love for him there than here. Those who have no love actually don't know enough about him i.e how Max Kellerman said that Lomachenko had no power in the amateurs and world series boxing, even though he demonstrated more power than Kellerman's poster boy, Golovkin.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Don't listen to browsing at all, he's a certified troll and looking around on forums (not ESB), there's more love for him there than here. Those who have no love actually don't know enough about him i.e how Max Kellerman said that Lomachenko had no power in the amateurs and world series boxing, even though he demonstrated more power than Kellerman's poster boy, Golovkin.


I think you mistake career for talent. Who was more talented? Mike Tyson or Pernell Whitakker? Pernell was. Who was the GREATER fighter? Mike Tyson or Pernell Whitaker? Pernell was.

Who had the BETTER CAREER? Tyson. He became a household name and made more money in 1 fight than Pernell did in 20.

Joshua will go on to have the BETTER Career. There is just no room for a 126 Pounder as compared to a very good looking, British, athletic Heavyweight. 
Unless Vasyl somehow go up to 154 Pounds and move up to MW.. It just don't work like that. I'm saying Joshua will have the GREATER Career. Now who will rank higher on a ATG List? Who knows.

I think Joshua will end up a top 10 Heavyweight ATG. (Taking Wladimir's place at #10 eventually)

Joshua have it all. He's literally 10 times better now than he was during the Olympics.. at the rate he's improving.. My Gawd. I can't imagine how good he'll be in another 3 years.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I think you mistake career for talent. Who was more talented? Mike Tyson or Pernell Whitakker? Pernell was. Who was the GREATER fighter? Mike Tyson or Pernell Whitaker? Pernell was.
> 
> Who had the BETTER CAREER? Tyson. He became a household name and made more money in 1 fight than Pernell did in 20.
> 
> ...


Oh, now I understand. He won't have a 'greater' career, a 'better' career in terms of raw boxing, but in terms of being a household name, media etc. of course. It's going to seem like an 'event' when Anthony Joshua fights. He'll make more money than Lomachenko.

He isn't 10x better than he was at the Olympics. He had a pretty bad debut which makes me think he should take around 6 years to try and improve. He even admitted on an interview with IFilm that his performance in his debut was poor.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Oh, now I understand. He won't have a 'greater' career, a 'better' career in terms of raw boxing, but in terms of being a household name, media etc. of course. It's going to seem like an 'event' when Anthony Joshua fights. He'll make more money than Lomachenko.
> 
> He isn't 10x better than he was at the Olympics. He had a pretty bad debut which makes me think he should take around 6 years to try and improve. He even admitted on an interview with IFilm that his performance in his debut was poor.


What the fuck? He literally dropped 500 Pound BOMBS on that undefeated fighter's face and knocked him out in 1 round. What more do you want from him? He landed combinations and stopped the guy. He showed a great jab and had good footwork. Come on.. 'bad debut' is going the distance dude.

You are being too unfair. He's next fight is COMING UP SOON. Dude by the time Lomachenko is going to fight a 2nd time.. Joshua will be like 14-0 already. On sheer activity alone he's gonna kill Lomachenko.


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> Sorry, but the only people who think Lomachenko is the next big thing in boxing are right here on CHB. :lol: No one else is really that impressed with him.


I'm not a fan at all, but Teddy Atlas already has him top 10 p4p.

Guess you missed that!


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

According to the American with Ukrainian roots, Dmitriy Salita ( 35-1-1 , 18 KOs) , the debut fight Basil Lomachenko aroused the interest of the Americans and the very Lomachenko they fell in love .

" In America Lomachenko debut as a pro boxing fans received with interest. Bout showed that Basil is a world-class boxer with huge potential. His technique and mental preparation are on par with the strongest boxers in the world.

Ukrainian boxing school confirmed that it is one of the best. We Lomachenko has the potential to become a boxing legend . He needs another two or three fights to adapt to the style of boxing in the pros. After that it will be ready for battle with any world champion. "

----

Person of last week , according to web users, Ukrainian became a two-time Olympic boxing champion Vasyl Lomachenko debut after winning the pro -ring over Mexican Jose Ramirez . In addition, users interested in sports and cinema , reports IT Expert. IT Expert.

Here's a slice of top queries Ukrainian Google users from 14 to 20 October :

1. "England - Poland " - the match ;

2 . " San Marino -Ukraine", - the match ;

3 . " Lomachenko Ramirez " - boxing ;

4 . Peter Leshenko ;

5 . "Love is the retribution " - seria ;

6. "Master Chef 3 " - a TV show ;

7. "Stalingrad watch " - the film ;

8. Protection of the Blessed Virgin Mary ;

9. " Okolofutbol watch online ";

10 . " Escape plan " - a film .
-------

From Lomachenko.com

It appears he will be a household name loool


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> What the fuck? He literally dropped 500 Pound BOMBS on that undefeated fighter's face and knocked him out in 1 round. What more do you want from him? He landed combinations and stopped the guy. He showed a great jab and had good footwork. Come on.. 'bad debut' is going the distance dude.
> 
> You are being too unfair. He's next fight is COMING UP SOON. Dude by the time Lomachenko is going to fight a 2nd time.. Joshua will be like 14-0 already. On sheer activity alone he's gonna kill Lomachenko.


It was a tough debut for Joshua because the guy is 8-0. However, myself and Anthony Joshua are looking at the fight from less of a casual perspective and we both share the same opinion.

He showed promise, he showed power and killer instinct, really it was a good debut, but not very good for Joshua.

Activity against bums. Lomachenko will be fighting for the title against Orlando Salido. Lomachenko doesn't want to fight bums, he wants to throw himself in the deep end. If he loses at any stage in these next 30 months for example, it's going to have zero effect on Lomachenko's career as he's still adjusting to the pro game, whereas if Joshua loses, it will be pretty terrible.

Believe me, I'm a big fan of Joshua and I really want him to be better than any heavyweight we've ever had in the history of boxing, I want him to carry boxing forward.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> It was a tough debut for Joshua because the guy is 8-0. However, myself and Anthony Joshua are looking at the fight from less of a casual perspective and we both share the same opinion.
> 
> He showed promise, he showed power and killer instinct, really it was a good debut, but not very good for Joshua.
> 
> ...







Amazing. he's literally 3 times as good as he was during his Pro Debut. By his third fight he will be 6 times as good.

The rate of progression on this kid is shocking. The Joshua that fought tonight would have brutally knocked out the Olympic Version of Joshua and that was last year.

I never seen anything like this kid. I'm not one to overhype anybody and I don't want to get ahead of myself but I honestly think Joshua will end up a future top 5 All Time Heavyweight(Ali,Joe Louis,Joshua,Lennox Lewis,Foreman). A lot of Klitschko fans on the Russian forums are saying he reminds them of a Young Wlad due to his fluidity and his movement.

That jab hook combo punch he used was delivered even better than a Young Wlad. I will honestly pick the 2nd fight version of Joshua over any 2nd fight versions of any Heavyweight ATG in the history of boxing. What I mean is if you force a 2nd Fight Wlad or a 2nd Fight Lewis to fight a 2nd Fight Joshua. I think Joshua wins by KO. He's got surreal defense as well, the guy didn't even touch him once. I know it was only a journeyman but he have shown such improvement I am beyond impressed by him.

I honestly think he can beat Tony Thompson right now. And beat Pulev by his 5th fight. His rate of progression is shocking. You guys just watch the video and you tell me you are not impressed?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Max Kellerman also said on his radio show Anthony Joshua was the most athletic HW he's ever seen and is physically stronger than Lebron James. He also run the 100 M and the 400 M at top speed. I will love to see him fight David Price in his 4th fight and just end Price's career. Price was such a fucking let down. Joshua won't be like that.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm saying this right now. The Joshua that fought tonight will beat a 2-0 Lewis or a 2-0 Ali. He's much stronger than the 2-0 Version and strings his punches together a lot better than 2-0 Lewis did.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Heavyweight boxing isn't more popular than any other weight division these days. Joshua might have a good career but he's still a relative novice compared to the likes of Lomachenko and he has a lot to work on. Joshua is a good athlete who might win a title one day, Lomachenko is going to win a title in his second fight. Lomachenko already has ridiculous hype around him, he had his first fight and the likes of Mikey Garcia are already talking about him.
Joshua won the Olympic gold (not fairly tbh) and he has less hype than Audley did. Joshua might become popular in the UK but he'll need to crossover to the US and beat some big names there. Even then US fans aren't going to embrace a UK fighter enough to make him a household name, with boxing the way it is.
Joshua will have another 15 fights before he faces someone on the level of Lomachenko's debut opponent.
You're not going to catch any heat for saying that, it's an opinion that would've been fairly valid in the 90's. I'd like to be proven wrong because a popular, athletic heavyweight would be great for boxing. The boring ass Klits aren't a hard act to follow so hopefully we can get some good fights in the future from the likes of Joshua, Wilder and Usyk in the heavyweight division.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Heavyweight boxing isn't more popular than any other weight division these days. Joshua might have a good career but he's still a relative novice compared to the likes of Lomachenko and he has a lot to work on. Joshua is a good athlete who might win a title one day, Lomachenko is going to win a title in his second fight. Lomachenko already has ridiculous hype around him, he had his first fight and the likes of Mikey Garcia are already talking about him.
> Joshua won the Olympic gold (not fairly tbh) and he has less hype than Audley did. Joshua might become popular in the UK but he'll need to crossover to the US and beat some big names there. Even then US fans aren't going to embrace a UK fighter enough to make him a household name, with boxing the way it is.
> *Joshua will have another 15 fights before he faces someone on the level of Lomachenko's debut opponent.*
> You're not going to catch any heat for saying that, it's an opinion that would've been fairly valid in the 90's. I'd like to be proven wrong because a popular, athletic heavyweight would be great for boxing. The boring ass Klits aren't a hard act to follow so hopefully we can get some good fights in the future from the likes of Joshua, Wilder and Usyk in the heavyweight division.


I don't think you watched his fight today. He can beat Tony Thompson now. Thompson is a better fighter than Lomachenko's debut. 
Joshua will not have another '15 fights' before he gets a title shot. They are going to get him the Title Vitali vacate as soon as possible. They are calling him the Future People's Champion already. Lomachenko isn't a people's champ... he lacks the characters of the People's Champ. I'm not saying Joshua is more talented even though I think he will eventually END UP more talented... I'm saying he will have a BETTER career. I believe with all my heart Joshua can beat Wlad by next March.
Wlad is a top 10 HW ATG. Joshua can beat him by NEXT MARCH. That's like Lomachenko beating Floyd Mayweather by next March.

Anyways ...........no way will Lomachenko end up more popular than Joshua. Joshua got a entire Nation behind him. Everyone was chanting his name after his fight... he's gonna be a hero to the British people and he's gonna deliver turkeys to the ghettos of America and shit. Trust me.. he's gonna be the People's Champ.

Also no offense but Lomachenko seem arrogant.. Joshua is so humble and so nice. He keep saying he needs to improve and that he's no ATG yet. Lomachenko talks as if he is an ATG already and want title fights. Joshua can BEAT Thompson now but he have too much respect for Thompson to do him like that. Joshua wanna EARN his way to a title because that his just the way his personality is.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

browsing said:


> Sorry, but the only people who think Lomachenko is the next big thing in boxing are right here on CHB. :lol: No one else is really that impressed with him.


He's one of the very few things to be legitimately excited about in the sport these days.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Also Joshua is proving AM'S don't mean anything to be honest. The Joshua of tonight would have brutally and savagely kayoed Savon.

I know you guys love Loma's AM Career but at Heavyweight it don't mean anything. Harrison won a Gold Medal for God's sake haha.


Joshua is the real deal.. I watched hundreds of Heavyweights.. I know Heavyweights. I never seen anything like him and I'm a huge Lewis fan. I won't throw Lewis under the bus like that if I didn't honestly believe it.

The Joshua of tonight will brutally Kayo 2-0 Lewis. Easy work. I love Lewis but the 2-0 Version was so easy to hit with that jab hook which Joshua have already perfected. Have any Heavyweight ever perfect a jab hook by his 2nd pro fight? I honestly can't think of one.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Amazing. he's literally 3 times as good as he was during his Pro Debut. By his third fight he will be 6 times as good.
> 
> The rate of progression on this kid is shocking. The Joshua that fought tonight would have brutally knocked out the Olympic Version of Joshua and that was last year.
> 
> ...


It wasn't that long ago he was getting battered around the ring against Medzhidov and getting his head boxed off against the smaller Savon. Wait until he fights someone who can punch back to judge if he's improving, fighting punching bags like this guy only serve to build hype, not boxing skills. Maybe he is getting better with tough sparring in the gym but those sort of opponents will only deteriorate boxing ability.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I don't think you watched his fight today. He can beat Tony Thompson now. Thompson is a better fighter than Lomachenko's debut.
> Joshua will not have another '15 fights' before he gets a title shot. They are going to get him the Title Vitali vacate as soon as possible. They are calling him the Future People's Champion already. Lomachenko isn't a people's champ... he lacks the characters of the People's Champ. I'm not saying Joshua is more talented even though I think he will eventually END UP more talented... I'm saying he will have a BETTER career. I believe with all my heart Joshua can beat Wlad by next March.
> Wlad is a top 10 HW ATG. Joshua can beat him by NEXT MARCH. That's like Lomachenko beating Floyd Mayweather by next March.
> 
> ...


:rofl :lol:


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> It wasn't that long ago he was getting battered around the ring against Medzhidov and getting his head boxed off against the smaller Savon. Wait until he fights someone who can punch back to judge if he's improving, fighting punching bags like this guy only serve to build hype, not boxing skills. Maybe he is getting better with tough sparring in the gym but those sort of opponents will only deteriorate boxing ability.


He was robbed against Medzhidov.... I don't think you watched that fight. Dude isn't Medzhidov still fighting with a football helmet? Anyways Joshua is a new fighter these days. Trust me... he beat an UNDEFEATED fighter on his PRO DEBUT. He dominated legendary tough man Paul Butlin .. that guy is a warrior and known to be one of the toughest Sons of Bitches there is and Joshua wasn't even hurt or even hit by him. Lomachenko was hit MULTIPLE times to the body and took numerous rounds to finish off his opponent. Joshua at 6'6 and 240 Pounds wasn't even hit once tonight. he showed such fluidity and movement. Look man I know you are a huge Lomachenko fan. I'm going to say they have equal talent out of respect to you. Equal talent.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> He was robbed against Medzhidov.... I don't think you watched that fight. Dude isn't Medzhidov still fighting with a football helmet? Anyways Joshua is a new fighter these days. Trust me... he beat an UNDEFEATED fighter on his PRO DEBUT. He dominated legendary tough man Paul Butlin .. that guy is a warrior and known to be one of the toughest Sons of Bitches there is and Joshua wasn't even hurt or even hit by him. Lomachenko was hit MULTIPLE times to the body and took numerous rounds to finish off his opponent. Joshua at 6'6 and 240 Pounds wasn't even hit once tonight. he showed such fluidity and movement. Look man I know you are a huge Lomachenko fan. I'm going to say they have equal talent out of respect to you. Equal talent.


Medzhidov fought for the gold medal at the World championships yesterday against 6'8 Kazakh Dychko with his 'football helmet'.
Start at the 8 minute mark and tell me how you think he went:






To troll successfully you need to be at least be close to the truth or no one takes you seriously. You can't say that Joshua's opponents are 'legendary' and then criticise Lomachenko for taking a punch in his pro debut where he stopped an experienced (winning) pro with a body shot in the 4th round. You're too transparent dude.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Anthony Joshua with Little Vitali and Little Wladimir. Joshua spend his free time getting to know the People and caring about his fans.

I saw videos of Lomachenko driving nice cars and bragging about how he got even nicer cars sitting in his garage. Well Anthony might not have nice cars yet.. but he sure got a nice heart. Not that it matters to him... he isn't into 'car racing' and 'showing off his toys'. He's more into making sure his fans are doing all right and taking care of people from around the World.

To say Lomachenko will become a bigger star because the HW Division is dead today is absurd.. The HW Division is dead and Joshua is the fire that will spark it back to life.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Anthony Joshua with Little Vitali and Little Wladimir. Joshua spend his free time getting to know the People and caring about his fans.
> 
> I saw videos of Lomachenko driving nice cars and bragging about how he got even nicer cars sitting in his garage. Well Anthony might not have nice cars yet.. but he sure got a nice heart. Not that it matters to him... he isn't into 'car racing' and 'showing off his toys'. He's more into making sure his fans are doing all right and taking care of people from around the World.
> 
> To say Lomachenko will become a bigger star because the HW Division is dead today is absurd.. The HW Division is dead and Joshua is the fire that will spark it back to life.


:lol:
I seriously hope you're right about Joshua and the HW division


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Medzhidov fought for the gold medal at the World championships yesterday against 6'8 Kazakh Dychko with his 'football helmet'.
> Start at the 8 minute mark and tell me how you think he went:
> 
> 
> ...


I never said Joshua's opponents were legendary you crazed nut hugger fuck. I said he was a legendary TOUGH MAN. Famous Klittard *ChitTownFan* have this to say about Joshua

Here's a youtube of the fight. The way this kid turns his jab into a hook is very similar to the one Wlad was using regular going into the Mercer fight. A hook jab that Wlad has KOd guys with, and a hook jab that Joshua seems to do even better than Wlad as evidenced by the amazing set up for this KO.

""

and that's coming out of the mouth of a renewed Klittard...... Also for you to say that Lomachenko will become a bigger name than Joshua is absurdity and you know it.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> :lol:
> I seriously hope you're right about Joshua and the HW division


Dude... you are SAYING that a 126-135 Pounder will end up a BIGGER NAME than a Heavyweight who have an ENTIRE NATION behind his back.

Look I'm willing to say that Lomachenko have slightly more talent than Joshua if you are willing to admit you are wrong and that Lomachenko will be no where near as popular as Joshua.

The HW Division is STILL the Flagship... it just needs a captain. Come on man don't make me all frustrated and shit by using superior grammar and spelling on my ass.. come on .. aint no 126 pounder is gonna be greater in name than a Heavyweight (marketability wise)


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Dude... you are SAYING that a 126-135 Pounder will end up a BIGGER NAME than a Heavyweight who have an ENTIRE NATION behind his back.
> 
> Look I'm willing to say that Lomachenko have slightly more talent than Joshua if you are willing to admit you are wrong and that Lomachenko will be no where near as popular as Joshua.
> 
> The HW Division is STILL the Flagship... it just needs a captain. Come on man don't make me all frustrated and shit by using superior grammar and spelling on my ass.. come on .. aint no 126 pounder is gonna be greater in name than a Heavyweight (marketability wise)


TBH man I don't care who ends up a bigger name, heavyweight boxing isn't that exciting to me regardless of its level of popularity. I'm looking forward to both of their careers, Lomachenko's in particular obviously.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

He's got a lot of brilliant natural attributes and potential to do very well.

Let's leave it at that until we see him out 5 or 6 more times.


----------



## cachibatches (Jun 4, 2013)

Completely threw all credibility out he window when you said that Wilder is the real deal too. 

Good luck to Joshua. The division can use him.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

cachibatches said:


> Completely threw all credibility out he window when you said that *Wilder is the real deal too. *
> 
> Good luck to Joshua. The division can use him.


I was fucking around. Joshua will KO Wilder with a jab. I will seriously favor Joshua over Wilder right now.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I was fucking around. Joshua will KO Wilder with a jab. I will seriously favor Joshua over Wilder right now.


I'm going to edit my own post. I still believe in Wilder. He got some brutal power. I wish he will be more humble but at the same time he's so funny and charming. I like his American Southern Black Accent.. It's great for the sport.


----------



## GolovkinIsACheater (Oct 27, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> lol I barely knew FelixTrinidad, I actually liked the guy and I had no idea why he was banned. Apparently he was a troll and would bug the moderators so much and get banned so many times, I never recognised any of it.
> 
> Well...
> You haven't given any reason why you think he'd have a better career than Lomachenko.
> ...


Crying ass Orlando Cruz.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

GolovkinIsACheater said:


> Crying ass Orlando Cruz.


You are a great poster dude. I admire how you speak the truth. Do you think Joshua could gather a bit of hate from the Eastern Euros? Due to you know...

Also do you admire Joshua even though he's not African-American?

I mean he's also a Brother... but I think he is more modest than the Brothas....... we all the same though you know? We all Panthers at heart. It don't matter if we Panthers listening to rap in the streets of Compton, or Panthers drinking tea outside London Cafes.... we still dark the berry you know? I know I'll never forget my roots. Malcolm X was right.. we need to get all our asses back to Africa and start building castles and shit.... gotta have our own super Nation like the Chinese and the Euros.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

@GolovkinIsACheater

Man you should hear what British Guys like 'On the Money' and 'Widow Maker' thinks of Anthony Joshua.

They are BRITISH posters and they love Klitschkos yet HATE Joshua. I was sick to my stomach listening to them hate on Joshua who is a modest good looking super Heavyweight Prospect. I was so sick I almost vomited. Ya they sure love their GGG'S and their Fucking Lomacbenkos and Klitschkos but they sure hate their Joshuas.

It's funny because they said they hate David Haye because Haye was a loud mouth. They said they hate Kell Brooks because Brooks was arrogant. They said they hate Chisora because Chisora is a thug.

Joshua is not a loud mouth, he's not a thug, and he's not arrogant... yet THEY STILL HATE HIM.

Can you imagine if Joshua was a Ukrainian? We will have Dealt_With and Undefeated Gaul making threads about how he will be the Next Great Heavyweight lol.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Can you imagine if Joshua was a Ukrainian? We will have Dealt_With and Undefeated Gaul making threads about how he will be the Next Great Heavyweight lol.


The next great heavyweight is a Ukrainian, his name is Oleksander Usyk. 
Here he is toying with Joshua's daddy; Medzhidov. Without headgear.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

Quality haircut and boots combo


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I don't think you watched his fight today. He can beat Tony Thompson now. Thompson is a better fighter than Lomachenko's debut.
> Joshua will not have another '15 fights' before he gets a title shot. *They are going to get him the Title Vitali vacate as soon as possible.* *They* are calling him the Future People's Champion already. Lomachenko isn't a people's champ... he lacks the characters of the People's Champ. I'm not saying Joshua is more talented even though I think he will eventually END UP more talented... I'm saying he will have a BETTER career. I believe with all my heart Joshua can beat Wlad by next March.
> Wlad is a top 10 HW ATG. Joshua can beat him by NEXT MARCH. That's like Lomachenko beating Floyd Mayweather by next March.
> 
> ...


Good attempt at trolling. Highlights some points for future reference.

No way is he fighting for Vitali's vacant title- we both know the guy will be washing up the bums from the local British seaside towns for the next 2 years before facing anything remotely inside the top 100.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

MrBiggerthan said:


> Good attempt at trolling. Highlights some points for future reference.
> 
> No way is he fighting for Vitali's vacant title- we both know the guy will be washing up the bums from the local British seaside towns for the next 2 years before facing anything remotely inside the top 100.


I strongly disagree. I find it funny and amusing how whenever someone have an opinion different from yours.. it's automatically call trolling. If you can't see the shocking improvements made by Joshua from his Olympic Days to the Joshua of the Butlin fight.. you are Boxing Blind and should get yourself into another sport.

Why do you want Joshua to fail anyways? I'm actually curious why you hate him.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> The next great heavyweight is a Ukrainian, his name is Oleksander Usyk.
> Here he is toying with Joshua's daddy; Medzhidov. Without headgear.


Usyk took his helmet off yet? Dude is like 197 pounds soaking wet while wearing boots. Joshua will be a 245 Pound beast within 2-3 years. There is no way in Hell Usyk beats Joshua in the Pros and you know it. He's way too small and he seem like he got very little power. He couldn't even KO Joe Joyce who was bounced around in sparring by Joshua.


----------



## cachibatches (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I was fucking around. Joshua will KO Wilder with a jab. I will seriously favor Joshua over Wilder right now.


In that case, we actually highly agree. I hope Joshua is the next great heavy, and indeed, he may have that ability. Wilder does have a lot of things going for him, but they are clearly hiding something...which is almost certainly a bad chin.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Anthony Joshua with Little Vitali and Little Wladimir. Joshua spend his free time getting to know the People and caring about his fans.
> 
> I saw videos of Lomachenko driving nice cars and bragging about how he got even nicer cars sitting in his garage. Well Anthony might not have nice cars yet.. but he sure got a nice heart. Not that it matters to him... he isn't into 'car racing' and 'showing off his toys'. He's more into making sure his fans are doing all right and taking care of people from around the World.
> 
> To say Lomachenko will become a bigger star because the HW Division is dead today is absurd.. The HW Division is dead and Joshua is the fire that will spark it back to life.


:rofl


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Dude... you are SAYING that a 126-135 Pounder will end up a BIGGER NAME than a Heavyweight who have an ENTIRE NATION behind his back.
> 
> *Look I'm willing to say that Lomachenko have slightly more talent than Joshua if you are willing to admit you are wrong and that Lomachenko will be no where near as popular as Joshua.*
> 
> The HW Division is STILL the Flagship... it just needs a captain. Come on man don't make me all frustrated and shit by using superior grammar and spelling on my ass.. come on .. aint no 126 pounder is gonna be greater in name than a Heavyweight (marketability wise)


Your opinion shouldn't be based on blackmail hahaha atsch


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> @GolovkinIsACheater
> 
> Man you should hear what British Guys like 'On the Money' and 'Widow Maker' thinks of Anthony Joshua.
> 
> ...


Well I'm British, I really don't like Klitschko's whatsoever, and I'd be lying if I said I've watched more than 5 fights of both of theirs. They bore the fuck out of me, the heavyweight division is generally just boring as fuck, they're too slow. I've seen Wlad-Povetkin, Wlad-Haye, Wlad-Purrity, Vitali-Chisora, Vitali-Arreola, Vitali-Williams, TKO6. That's 3 Wlad fights and 4 Vitali fights. Fuck me they were boring apart from TKO6 and Purrity.
I'm British, and I like Joshua as you already know. Why do you keep mentioning Joshua's 'looks' all the time? :eye
As Dealt_with just mentioned, Usyk is also the next great heavyweight. He has got it all, he can deal with big fighters, he's a more accomplished amateur than Joshua..would love to see a fight between both of them in like, 5 years time. It would be bizarre not to mention Usyk when talking about Joshua.

I like Haye after his experience in a famous TV show in UK when he was in a jungle with other celebrities for a while. Chisora is a thug and I hope he's fixing up. Kell Brook isn't arrogant enough. Prince Naseem is one of my favourite fighters ever, he was known for his cockiness.

Joshua needs to be moved up slowly, there's a lot that he should focus on because he needs to fulfill his talent before stepping in the ring with good guys, I don't want to see him enter the ring with a top contender for a long time.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> The next great heavyweight is a Ukrainian, his name is Oleksander Usyk.
> Here he is toying with Joshua's daddy; Medzhidov. Without headgear.


I love how Usyk established his jab over Medzhidov's own jab in the first round, before starting to throw the left more and increase his workrate. However, I would not say he toyed with Medzhidov, who had his moment and knocked kown Usyk.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Brownies said:


> I love how Usyk established his jab over Medzhidov's own jab in the first round, before starting to throw the left more and increase his workrate. However, I would not say he toyed with Medzhidov, who had his moment and knocked kown Usyk.


What knockdown? Do you mean in round 3 when Medzhidov accidently low blowed him and apologised afterwards? Usyk easily won every round.


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> What knockdown? Do you mean in round 3 when Medzhidov accidently low blowed him and apologised afterwards? Usyk easily won every round.


Damn, I couldn't understand where that shot landed ! :lol: Good for Usyk, than...


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

I was actually really impressed with Joshua last night, his work was thoughtful, he mixed it up well and didn't appear nearly as heavy legged or as stiff as he was on his debut. Joshua appears to be very quick for a man of his size as well, it will be interesting to see his stamina over 12 rounds because that physique as impressive as it is cannot be good for long distances.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> I was actually really impressed with Joshua last night, his work was thoughtful, he mixed it up well and didn't appear nearly as heavy legged or as stiff as he was on his debut. Joshua appears to be very quick for a man of his size as well, it will be interesting to see his stamina over 12 rounds because that physique as impressive as it is cannot be good for long distances.


Thanks for supporting Joshua. He appreciates it and he wants you to know it. 
As for the top heavy concern trust me man, he have NO stamina issues whatsoever. Tyson Fury said Joshua beat him the fuck up in sparring over 20 rounds and was not even out of breathe. Joshua's physique is like that because it's God's Gift and even if he don't work out it's still going to be like that.
Joshua is just the winner of the genetic lottery and his body is perfect.










If you notice the difference between Joshua's incredibly cut up body and Prime Bruno's is that Joshua is obviously more impact and more natural. Bruno looked like the Black Hulk all Hulked up on Green Juice. Joshua's body is more based off genetics and the gifts God have given him. Trust me he won't have any stamina issues. Joshua's mind set is that he will rather die in the ring than let his People down. He will gather the courage and desire needed whenever he gets tired and he will always prevail. It's all about mental power and strength and Joshua got it in bundles. When he thinks of us- his fans, he gathers the strength from our cheers. As long as we cheer him, he feeds off our love and gathers the stamina needed to win fights.

Trust me, I seen and studied all there is to know about Joshua and I'm beyond hyped by him. He is the real deal. The improvements he made from his 1st fight to his 2nd fight got me jaw dropping. I love this guy, I believe with all my heart he can beat Tony Thompson in his 3rd fight. I really do.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Well I'm British, I really don't like Klitschko's whatsoever, and I'd be lying if I said I've watched more than 5 fights of both of theirs. They bore the fuck out of me, the heavyweight division is generally just boring as fuck, they're too slow. I've seen Wlad-Povetkin, Wlad-Haye, Wlad-Purrity, Vitali-Chisora, Vitali-Arreola, Vitali-Williams, TKO6. That's 3 Wlad fights and 4 Vitali fights. Fuck me they were boring apart from TKO6 and Purrity.
> I'm British, and I like Joshua as you already know. Why do you keep mentioning Joshua's 'looks' all the time? :eye
> As Dealt_with just mentioned, Usyk is also the next great heavyweight. He has got it all, he can deal with big fighters, he's a more accomplished amateur than Joshua..would love to see a fight between both of them in like, 5 years time. It would be bizarre not to mention Usyk when talking about Joshua.
> 
> ...


You are a good man, I appreciate your candor and your sincerity. You give me a feeling of fairness and honestly that is so lacking on this forum. I am NOT sold on Uysk... I'm sorry He does got some skills but he is TOO SMALL. I mean how the HELL do you think he can compete against 240+ Pound Giants when he's like 190 walk around weight? I think he's gonna be a CruiserWeight to be honest.

Now before we bring up Holyfield.. remember Evander is a once in a 10 generation freak. Uysk is not. I do like his haircut and I admire his tough boy nature. He reminds me of Rudy.. that American Football Midget who want to play in the big boys league and was all working hard and shit pretending to be a student at Notre Dame and he finally made the team and got his ass destroyed by some linebacker and shit. And his girl got stolen by Charlie Sheen.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> The next great heavyweight is a Ukrainian, his name is Oleksander Usyk.
> Here he is toying with Joshua's daddy; Medzhidov. Without headgear.


Joshua will KO both in the Pros. I don't think you get it yet.. you are a great poster man and I respect your knowledge but you are delusional if you think any version of WSB=Pro or any version of AM Competition=Pro.. It just don't work like that. Joshua is build to become a future ATG AT THE PRO RANKS. Nobody cares about the AM/WSB Shit.. Nobody. WSB stands for We Still Babies..... as in they still babies until they prove themselves in the PRO Ranks.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I'm going to catch a lot of heat for this but I think Anthony Joshua will have a better career than Vasyl Lomachenko.
> 
> Joshua is 6'6 and going to be 240+ Pounds of raw talent. He showned on his debut that he got extremely fast hands for a Heavyweight, the ability to go to war, and most importantly the heart+dedication of a true Champion. He will also have a lot more backings because he's a Heavyweight.. I think all the trainers in the world will go to him and beg to train him. Anthony Joshua is the shot in the arm Main Stream Boxing needs. Every time I watch him, my heart flutters and it feels like I'm having sex with a mermaid floating on a cloud.
> 
> ...


It's a shame you weren't around to trash Wlad, that would have been hilarious!
And I hope Joshua does have a better pro career than Loma


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Joshua will KO both in the Pros. I don't think you get it yet.. you are a great poster man and I respect your knowledge but you are delusional if you think any version of WSB=Pro or any version of AM Competition=Pro.. It just don't work like that. Joshua is build to become a future ATG AT THE PRO RANKS. Nobody cares about the AM/WSB Shit.. Nobody. WSB stands for We Still Babies..... as in they still babies until they prove themselves in the PRO Ranks.


Joshua hasn't fought anybody in the pro ranks yet either. Usyk is making his debut next month. Usyk is going to have issues with smaller fighters, against the bigger guys he's too mobile and too skilled.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Joshua hasn't fought anybody in the pro ranks yet either. Usyk is making his debut next month. Usyk is going to have issues with smaller fighters, against the bigger guys he's too mobile and too skilled.


I disagree. Joshua have the fluidity of a hunting cat, Uysk is not faster than Joshua. Also if you notice Uysk have not improved at all over the last two years. Joshua have improved 10x from Olympics to Butlin fight and I fully expect him to continue at his rapid pace of progression because he is destinied.
Keep in mind that Lomachenko and Usyk have had extensive AM careers, Joshua was trying to stay alive in the streets avoiding rape and shit.
If Joshua had the AM Advantage Lomachenko have had.. Joshua will be ready to fight for a title in his 3rd fight. The thing is he didn't have that because of fate. Also keep in mind that Lomachenko is in a weak division as oppose to who's at the top. I mean who the fuck is there at 126-130? Seriously.
Joshua is in a division where the top guy is a bona fide top 10 HW ATG(with a weak ass chin but still a bonafide top 10 HW ATG)

Anyways I mad respect you and how you think Lomachenko is the real deal and what not. I dig that.. like dig it like a mole.
But to say Usyk will be able to beat Joshua is absurdity. Usyk haven't even have had one pro fight yet. Let's see how he does when the pressures on and billions of fans are holding their breath hoping you don't fail.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Well I'm British, I really don't like Klitschko's whatsoever, and I'd be lying if I said I've watched more than 5 fights of both of theirs. They bore the fuck out of me, the heavyweight division is generally just boring as fuck, they're too slow. I've seen Wlad-Povetkin, Wlad-Haye, Wlad-Purrity, Vitali-Chisora, Vitali-Arreola, Vitali-Williams, TKO6. That's 3 Wlad fights and 4 Vitali fights. Fuck me they were boring apart from TKO6 and Purrity.
> I'm British, and I like Joshua as you already know. *Why do you keep mentioning Joshua's 'looks' all the time? :eye*
> As Dealt_with just mentioned, Usyk is also the next great heavyweight. He has got it all, he can deal with big fighters, he's a more accomplished amateur than Joshua..would love to see a fight between both of them in like, 5 years time. It would be bizarre not to mention Usyk when talking about Joshua.
> 
> ...


Because looks can help big with marketabilty. Joshua is a good looking/very good looking British Male (of Nigerian origins) with a great body. If you think that won't help with his marketability.. wake up broseph.

Anthony Joshua's looks will help him. He is better looking than Young Lewis, Young Wlad, or Young Ali. He got that kind hearted yet strong gentleman look and everyone love that.
Joshua got a great smile and that's even more important, you think people will pour millions into Sugar Ray Leonard if he didn't have a great smile? Dream on. Joshua's smile is even better than Young Ray Leonard's. he got that shy and bashful but playful like a dolphin smile which melt hearts.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

This a good thread :lol:


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Because looks can help big with marketabilty. Joshua is a good looking/very good looking British Male (of Nigerian origins) with a great body. If you think that won't help with his marketability.. wake up broseph.
> 
> Anthony Joshua's looks will help him. He is better looking than Young Lewis, Young Wlad, or Young Ali. He got that kind hearted yet strong gentleman look and everyone love that.
> Joshua got a great smile and that's even more important, you think people will pour millions into Sugar Ray Leonard if he didn't have a great smile? Dream on. Joshua's smile is even better than Young Ray Leonard's. he got that shy and bashful but playful like a dolphin smile which melt hearts.


He seems to have melted yours


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

After this picture of Joshua was posted on the Daily Mail.

The top rated comment was :

*an amazing man, so inspirational and absolutely beautiful!!*
by Natasha,

the #2 Rated comment was :
Jane
*Va va vooom. He can ring my bell any time.*

followed by
*Yum 
*
Laura


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

People don't even talk about this because Joshua's team isn't promoting it, but I found out anyways.

Joshua meets up with disabled and hurt children all the time to inspire them and tell them never to lose hope.


















Damn near breaks my heart seeing these kids and the pain they must go through, yet Joshua try to ease some of it by being there for them.

Hold on tight kids.. fight on because Joshua is fighting on for all of you.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

@Dealt_with

Give me some pictures of Lomachenko visiting disabled and hurt children in the Ukraine please.
Maybe some pictures of him doing volunteer work?
I mean give me something other than him bragging about his fucking super fast car...... as if having V40 Car Engines and going VROOM VROOM VROOM like a retard will ease the pains of the kids that were tragically struck down by Fate.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> You are a great poster dude. I admire how you speak the truth. Do you think Joshua could gather a bit of hate from the Eastern Euros? Due to you know...
> 
> Also do you admire Joshua even though he's not African-American?
> 
> I mean he's also a Brother... but I think he is more modest than the Brothas....... we all the same though you know? We all Panthers at heart. It don't matter if we Panthers listening to rap in the streets of Compton, or Panthers drinking tea outside London Cafes.... we still dark the berry you know? I know I'll never forget my roots. Malcolm X was right.. we need to get all our asses back to Africa and start building castles and shit.... gotta have our own super Nation like the Chinese and the Euros.


:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> @*GolovkinIsACheater*
> 
> Man you should hear what British Guys like 'On the Money' and 'Widow Maker' thinks of Anthony Joshua.
> 
> They are BRITISH posters and they love Klitschkos yet HATE Joshua. I was sick to my stomach listening to them hate on Joshua who is a modest good looking super Heavyweight Prospect. I was so sick I almost vomited. Ya they sure love their GGG'S and their Fucking Lomacbenkos and Klitschkos but they sure hate their Joshuas......


They just hate black fighters.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> They just hate black fighters.


Well I don't know about that. Hell I hope to God that ain't the case. It will break my heart if they hate Joshua cuz of his skin color.
I like to believe in the good will and nature of all posters on all the boxing sites.

Although it is suspect how guys like that one poster 'Unleashthefury' loves Tyson Fury and Joe Calzaghe but hates Anthony Joshua. 
They always say they hate Chisora cuz Chisora is a thug and Haye is a loud mouth. Joshua isn't a thug and he is a humble modest beautiful human being yet they still hate him................. I don't know.

I think guys like 'On the Money 'Widow Maker' and A LOT of Klitschko fans are begging Joshua to fail.. I can see Vladimir23 on his little EHarmony failed knees begging THOR to make Joshua have a glass chin or something.

I also find it EXTREMELY interesting that the same guys who hate on Wilder seem to also hate on Joshua.......... and they also hate on Haye and Chisora and Lennox.

But... Wilder,Lennox,Haye,Chisora and Joshua don't have any similarities I mean they are so different ranging from Proven ATG to Super Prospects, from Modest guys to Loud Mouths, from Thugs to Well Behaved Gentlemen.............. different Nationalities too.. I mean what could they all have in common that make them attract the same haters?

You know what the little kid said after Joshua visited him at that hospital? He said 'I wanna grow up to be just like Anthony Joshua' and someone asked him 'What you mean a boxer? and the kid shooked his head and said 'No I wanna grow up to be as nice of a person as he is'


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Because looks can help big with marketabilty. Joshua is a good looking/very good looking British Male (of Nigerian origins) with a great body. If you think that won't help with his marketability.. wake up broseph.
> 
> Anthony Joshua's looks will help him. He is better looking than Young Lewis, Young Wlad, or Young Ali. He got that kind hearted yet strong gentleman look and everyone love that.
> Joshua got a great smile and that's even more important, you think people will pour millions into Sugar Ray Leonard if he didn't have a great smile? Dream on. Joshua's smile is even better than Young Ray Leonard's. he got that shy and bashful but playful like a dolphin smile which melt hearts.


You're talking as though Joshua is the only good looking guy but Lomachenko is a good looking guy too.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> @Dealt_with
> 
> Give me some pictures of Lomachenko visiting disabled and hurt children in the Ukraine please.
> Maybe some pictures of him doing volunteer work?
> I mean give me something other than him bragging about his fucking super fast car...... as if having V40 Car Engines and going VROOM VROOM VROOM like a retard will ease the pains of the kids that were tragically struck down by Fate.


It was a tour of his house, that's the clip that you're talking about. Lomachenko was given a nice Merc as a present for winning the 08' Olympics I think. The other is just a kitted out sports car as that's what his hobby is, he said he prefers it more than a Merc, for someone who would brag you would expect him to brag about the Merc and choose that over what looks like a kitted out budget sports car.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> @Dealt_with
> 
> Give me some pictures of Lomachenko visiting disabled and hurt children in the Ukraine please.
> Maybe some pictures of him doing volunteer work?
> I mean give me something other than him bragging about his fucking super fast car...... as if having V40 Car Engines and going VROOM VROOM VROOM like a retard will ease the pains of the kids that were tragically struck down by Fate.


He probably does, just not bothered to check Ukrainian articles for it, even then, he probably does it without needing the public to be aware.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I disagree. Joshua have the fluidity of a hunting cat, Uysk is not faster than Joshua. Also if you notice Uysk have not improved at all over the last two years. Joshua have improved 10x from Olympics to Butlin fight and I fully expect him to continue at his rapid pace of progression because he is destinied.
> Keep in mind that Lomachenko and Usyk have had extensive AM careers, Joshua was trying to stay alive in the streets avoiding rape and shit.
> If Joshua had the AM Advantage Lomachenko have had.. Joshua will be ready to fight for a title in his 3rd fight. The thing is he didn't have that because of fate. Also keep in mind that Lomachenko is in a weak division as oppose to who's at the top. I mean who the fuck is there at 126-130? Seriously.
> Joshua is in a division where the top guy is a bona fide top 10 HW ATG(with a weak ass chin but still a bonafide top 10 HW ATG)
> ...


Too bad because Lomachenko is going for world title in his 2nd fight, and this was under the go ahead of people on the board of WBO, i.e Former Olympic Gold medalist Kovacs who said when watching clips of Lomachenko "Thank God there was no Lomachenko in my division at the time, I never saw a fighter like him before." By the time he was Joshua's age for the olympics (there's a year age gap), he was the Val Barker trophy winner, Olympic gold medalist, 2xWorld gold medalist.

Joshua was not one of the greatest amateurs of all time, and didn't look it either, whereas Vasyl did and in my opinion, is the greatest of all time as an amateur.

I don't think you follow the lower weight classes, 126-130 is THE goldmine of boxing right now. Not B class welterweight. I did a post of this before.

Lomachenko, Uchiyama, Gamboa (at 130), Mikey Garcia, Donaire, Mares, John, Santa Cruz, Salido, Russell Jr, Hasegawa, Jhonny Gonzalez (a few wins away from HOF and he's one of the worst on the list), Ponce De Leon, Gradovich. RIGONDEAUX will fight all these guys at 124lbs catchweight and would move up for bigger money. People haven't even seen Rigondeaux bring out his offensive game either/go past 3rd gear. I'm 100% convinced he beats Pacquiao for example. 
Uchiyama > Prime Gamboa too. 
Top guys at welterweight lost against the lower guys on here i.e Broner's loss to Ponce De Leon in the view of the majority of viewers, Robert Guerrero's loss to Salido. In this whole list, a future HOF in Donaire is only like 5th best here. 
Watch Gamboa, someone who is probably around 3rd-6th in this weight class, do to Robert Guerrero's daddy (Guerrero got the title shot against Mayweather, signifying he was the best of the bunch): 



I'm not willing to agree/disagree about 126-130lbs vs other weight classes. It's an objective reality, not a subjective one and those who disagree just don't know that division enough.

Felix, you haven't seen Usyk fight before apart from that fight posted here :lol: He's a good boxer. Heavyweight is a shit division.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> @Dealt_with
> 
> Give me some pictures of Lomachenko visiting disabled and hurt children in the Ukraine please.
> Maybe some pictures of him doing volunteer work?
> I mean give me something other than him bragging about his fucking super fast car...... as if having V40 Car Engines and going VROOM VROOM VROOM like a retard will ease the pains of the kids that were tragically struck down by Fate.


:rofl:rofl:rofl

This thread. Please never ban Felix again mods. This shit is too good.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

@FelixTrinidad

What are your thoughts on this big bum Uysk or whatever? I mean the guy doesn't have a single win on his record plus he has a silly haircut with skin no where near as silky smooth as Joshua's. It's not looking good for him. Can he make it?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> :rofl:rofl:rofl
> 
> This thread. Please never ban Felix again mods. This shit is too good.


:lol: I've never actually conversed with Felix before until this thread, he's awesome guy lol


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> @*FelixTrinidad*
> 
> What are your thoughts on this big bum Uysk or whatever? I mean the guy doesn't have a single win on his record plus he has a silly haircut with skin no where near as silky smooth as Joshua's. It's not looking good for him. Can he make it?


No. As you said he isnt 240 Pounds and most important not black. :deal


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> @FelixTrinidad
> 
> What are your thoughts on this big bum Uysk or whatever? I mean the guy doesn't have a single win on his record plus he has a silly haircut with skin no where near as silky smooth as Joshua's. It's not looking good for him. Can he make it?


tbh In World Series of Boxing earlier this year, Usyk knocked out Modugno, the guy who is 14-0 in pros and is fighting Derek Chisora at the end of next month. This is a much better win than both of Joshua's wins put together. I'm just sayin' because Felix made a statement about Joshua's first opponent being 8-0. 
He was a random Italian fighter, and Modugno happens to be the Italy heavyweight titleholder lol

Oleksandr Usyk is actually 6-0 in WSB, something which is extremely hard to do.

Usyk actually beat Joshua's daddy (Nistor) in WSB too in his last match.

Let's not forget the fight that Dealt_with posted, Usyk beating the guy who just became the World Gold medalist on a 10-9 system without headgear and has a good WSB record of 8-2, in Medzhidov.

These are the top opponents, and Usyk whitewashed them.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

What the guy who beat Joshua did to win the final...

(I notice the score of Joshua-this guy was 22:21, I'd have to watch the fight to see who actually won).


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

It's not that far out a statement really. A hw hold medallist with decent power has the tills needed to have a great career. There's every chance he'll make more money than loma and go down as a bigger name.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> You're talking as though Joshua is the only good looking guy but Lomachenko is a good looking guy too.


No dude you just don't get it. I respect the hell out of you man but you forcing me to break it down....

Lomachenko is good looking, but he's more like a good looking college kid.. The kind you study with, the kind you go out with on dinner dates, maybe to Disneyland riding that Splash Mountain ride with your pelvis firmly pressed against his tiny buttocks as the water splashes over the two of you. The kind you eventually kiss and go on to have boring conventional missionary position sex with. All good.

Anthony Joshua is a God. He's the kind that lifts you up to the highest peak of the Universe... puts you there... grab the brightest star and present it to you as a romantic gift. Than he fucks you so hard your knee caps fall off, yet he never does it in a demeaning or crude way.. he does it with love and adoration.

THAT'S the difference between Lomachenko and Joshua.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Luf said:


> It's not that far out a statement really. A hw hold medallist with *decent power *has the tills needed to have a great career. There's every chance he'll make more money than loma and go down as a bigger name.


I don't think he have Lennox Lewis/Foreman power but one thing I noticed is that he strings his punches together much better than a Young Foreman and his hand speed is so fast... Roy Jones Jr in his prime had good power, not great but good.. The thing is his hand speed is so fast and he strings together combinations so well that good power might as well be GREAT power.

Joshua is the same thing.. if you noticed during his fatality move against Butlin.. he turned his jab into a hook in the blink of an eye. The kid got lethal hand speed and surreal timing. I think he's going to out right dominate a lot of the current Heavyweights because they are not used to such hand speed and timing. Wladimir really doesn't have good handspeed anymore or timing.. He just grabs and right hands .. He's getting old. I hope Wlad fights until he's 40 so Joshua can officially end him.

I'm looking forward to Joshua's progression.

Oh and Luf don't forget. Joshua's next fight is the head liner of Prize Fighters... I think American James Toney is on the under card. I remember you posting a lot in the classics of ESB.. so watching a old timer like Toney should warm your heart and bring a few tears to your eyes....


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> People don't even talk about this because Joshua's team isn't promoting it, but I found out anyways.
> 
> Joshua meets up with disabled and hurt children all the time to inspire them and tell them never to lose hope.
> 
> ...


Well, yeah, except:

Whenever a "celebrity" does something like this, and cameras just happen to be there, and it gets all written up in the press, it's a safe bet that the whole thing was set up by the celebrity's manager and / or publicist.

Sorry to be cynical, but that's likely the case here as well. That doesn't make Joshua a bad guy, but let's not be so naive all the time ....


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Well, yeah, except:
> 
> Whenever a "celebrity" does something like this, and cameras just happen to be there, and it gets all written up in the press, it's a safe bet that the whole thing was set up by the celebrity's manager and / or publicist.
> 
> Sorry to be cynical, but that's likely the case here as well. That doesn't make Joshua a bad guy, but let's not be so naive all the time ....


At least he wasn't making fun of them like Broner. Also Joshua visited Children Hospitals for fun even PRIOR to him becoming the People's Champ. This was all documented. After he was framed for Cannibus, he realized that he was hanging out with the wrong crowds and to better himself started doing Community Service. This was all prior to 2012.

Joshua cares about his fans trust me. He's not Kobe Bryant who just pretends to care but in reality is raping people out in the woods somewhere. Joshua is the real deal.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> tbh In World Series of Boxing earlier this year, Usyk knocked out Modugno, the guy who is 14-0 in pros and is fighting Derek Chisora at the end of next month. This is a much better win than both of Joshua's wins put together. I'm just sayin' because Felix made a statement about Joshua's first opponent being 8-0.
> He was a random Italian fighter, and Modugno happens to be the Italy heavyweight titleholder lol
> 
> Oleksandr Usyk is actually 6-0 in WSB, something which is extremely hard to do.
> ...


Ok first of all stop calling people Joshua's Daddy.. Joshua will literally ass fuck them right now at this moment and we all know it.

2nd of all you KEEP mentioning the AM'S .. dude it's not the same. I feel like I need to scream into your ears to get the message across. I'm stomping my feet on the ground right now as I type this because I'm so frustrated people like you and Dealt With can't understand the AM GAME IS NOT THE SAME AS THE PRO GAME.

Man it's like if a footballer scoring 100 goals in Division 4 and people saying wow this guy will dominate Premier League and Champions League. He goes on and gets dominated himself cuz it's not the same.

Uysk fighting in some random ass Eastern Euro Country the size of my thumb isn't the same as Joshua fighting in front of a packed house with the entire WORLD holding their breath at his every move. It's just not the same.

Until Uysk proves himself in the PROS... he is a big question mark. Uysk have good movement I admit that and a bounce in his steps that I see. But he gets hit a lot and at times he seem confused by jabs.. Honestly Uysk is not a threat.

Remember that 6'9 Giant Dychko who everyone was hyping up as the next Vitali and he almost got brutally stopped by a still very green Joshua at the Olympics?


----------



## RonnieHornschuh (Jun 7, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> but he couldn't knock him out. Firtha wasn't even remotely hurt at any time.. he said Povetkin punched like a 10 year old girl.
> We'll see what Wilder does to the Granite Chinned Firtha..


Povetkin hurt his right hand, so he couldn't use it for the majority of the fight. He also had Firtha hurt in the last round, I believe. I was there ringside.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

RonnieHornschuh said:


> Povetkin hurt his right hand, so he couldn't use it for the majority of the fight. He also had Firtha hurt in the last round, I believe. I was there ringside.


I'm on the fence regarding Wilder. I'm going to rewatch his Firtha fight. I was ready to write him off.. but there were some very knowledgeable HW Posters on various sites that actually said he looked good despite a few minor flaws.

That power is real... the difference between Wilder's and Price's is that Wilder is much faster and more athletic so he gets off more. Povetkin is a B Rated fighter.
At one point Povetkin was B+.. but he was never an A rated fighter. I will pick guys like Prime Tony Tucker to school Povetkin for 12 of 12 rounds or KO him.

I will pick Joshua by his 7th fight to KO Povetkin.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Berliner said:


> No. As you said he isnt 240 Pounds and most important not black. :deal


Cut that shit in my thread ok. I have never ever ever once shown bias or prejudiced due to Nationality or Race.
I like fighters of all different places,races, origins,backgrounds,Nationalities, and Religions.

My favorite fighters all time are:
Lennox Lewis
Nigel Benn
Chris Eubank
Anthony Joshua
Frank Bruno
Michael Watson
David Haye
Carl Froch
Rocky Marciano
Jack Dempsey
Roberto Duran
Oscar De La Hoya
Manny Pacquaio
Nonito Donaree
Joan Man Marquez
Kystoa Tzu


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Cut that shit in my thread ok. I have never ever ever once shown bias or prejudiced due to Nationality or Race.
> I like fighters of all different places,races, origins,backgrounds,Nationalities, and Religions.
> 
> My favorite fighters all time are:
> ...


All blacks:lol::yep BTW: It was clearly a joke suprised that a smart Person like you didnt saw that.:verysad


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Joshua cares about his fans trust me. He's not Kobe Bryant who just pretends to care but in reality is raping people out in the woods somewhere. Joshua is the real deal.


:rofl :lol:


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> What the guy who beat Joshua did to win the final...
> 
> (I notice the score of Joshua-this guy was 22:21, I'd have to watch the fight to see who actually won).


Joshua won that fight and it was a extremely green version of Joshua. It proves he got a granite chin because he took all of Medz's bombs and went to war against Medz.

Medz have shown ZERO improvement since that 2011 Finals.. Joshua have improved 10x. The Joshua who dominated Butlin will KO Medz within 1 round.

The Joshua who beat Butlin will KO Savon within 3-4 Rounds as well. All these guys need to take off their AM Pants and get into the Pro Ranks to prove their worth.

That was a good KO though. Ivan has never been the same ever since the beating he took from Joshua at the Olympics.. I still think he will have a good Pro Career but his chin's been shot since Joshua broke him down mentally.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Berliner said:


> All blacks:lol::yep BTW: It was clearly a joke suprised that a smart Person like you didnt saw that.:verysad


 Was playing around with you. You are a great poster. I respect you a lot man.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

11/14 is his next fight.

James Toney will be on the under card.

Make sure to tune in.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

James Toney is fighting in Prizefighter.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Nobody cares about lomachenko, he's a midget


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Wilder isn't a special talent like Joshua.. I admit that.. but he's still a super prospect. I'm very excited to see so many great prospects in Boxing. It means the sport is alive and well. The HW Division will make it's come back. We will soon be basking in the glory days of the 90's and the 60's.


Dude, Wilder would KTFO Joshua so bad, Joshua's great grandkids would be born with bruises on their cheeks!

Only Ali Raymi can ever stop Wilder's inevitable ascension to boxing greatness ........


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Dude, Wilder would KTFO Joshua so bad, Joshua's great grandkids would be born with bruises on their cheeks!
> 
> Only Ali Raymi can ever stop Wilder's inevitable ascension to boxing greatness ........


P4P Boxing Legend James Toney on Joshua

"I'm very impressed by his skills, I'm impressed by his body. In six months time he will KO Wilder'


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I will pick Joshua by his 7th fight to KO Povetkin.


7th? didn't joshua start boxing at 18?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

MGS said:


> 7th? didn't joshua start boxing at 18?


Ya but Povetkin is a utter bum dude. Don't fall into the hype because Wladimir beat him. Povetkin went life and death against Marco Huck and lost that fight.

Here's something you didn't know btw(or maybe you did but I wanna mention it anyways).

Remember that disgusting fat caveman Wilder knocked out? Remember how he was making pig noises? And how everyone was laughing at Wilder for fighting him?

POVETKIN ACTUALLY FOUGHT HIM and never even hurt him once. They had to go to the cards lmfao.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> P4P Boxing Legend James Toney on Joshua
> 
> "I'm very impressed by his skills, I'm impressed by his body. In six months time he will KO Wilder'


Yeah, but James Toney's brain currently resembles a large bowl of Yorkshire pudding that's been dropped onto the floor, so ....


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

@FelixTrinidad

What do you know about this guy..http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?25349-Ben-Ileyemi ?

Joshua's older cousin who got him into boxing, made his debut the same night as Josh & he's also in action this Thursday


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

DrMo said:


> @FelixTrinidad
> 
> What do you know about this guy..http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?25349-Ben-Ileyemi ?
> 
> Joshua's older cousin who got him into boxing, made his debut the same night as Josh & he's also in action this Thursday


That's the guy who got Joshua into boxing. He actually already spend some of his Pro Money... on giving back to the boxing gym that he came out of. Joshua spend his own money on giving back as well. They said they originally wanted to wait until they get big paychecks prior to giving back.. but the gym needed the equipment asap so they just basically used the cash they saved up to help out.

He's very very strong and physical. I actually enjoyed his debut.

He fights on Joshua cards because they motivate each other during training. His favorite food is fish and chips.
His favorite color is Black.

He will dominate the Eastern Euros just like Joshua.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

When Ileyemi has cleared out the CW division and the time comes to step up to HW, him and Joshua are going to set up the the biggest, highest grossing HW title fight in history - like real men. No bitching about being scared to fight your family or anything . . .


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> That's the guy who got Joshua into boxing. He actually already spend some of his Pro Money... on giving back to the boxing gym that he came out of. Joshua spend his own money on giving back as well. They said they originally wanted to wait until they get big paychecks prior to giving back.. but the gym needed the equipment asap so they just basically used the cash they saved up to help out.
> 
> He's very very strong and physical. I actually enjoyed his debut.
> 
> ...


:happy

Do you see him becoming the undisputed champ at cruiser whilst his cousin rules the heavyweight division?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

DrMo said:


> :happy
> 
> Do you see him becoming the undisputed champ at cruiser whilst his cousin rules the heavyweight division?


Yes.. I see every single Belt held by a British fighter once the Klitschkos retire. I personally hope the Klitschkos don't retire.. I will thoroughly enjoy seeing Anthony Joshua slowly beat Vitali or Wladimir into slut submission. But I think the Klitschkos will duck Joshua and retire within 2 years.

I see Tyson Fury, Hughie Fury, and Anthony Joshua holding all the belts eventually. Big Ben will do his thing at CW.. cleaning out the retards like Huck and Uysk.

I see a mega four way British Unification fight between the 2 pairs of siblings.

It will be labeled 'Family Feud: Ebony and Ivory

Fury vs Fury/Big Josh vs Big Ben

and all the American posters will continue to worship 130 Pounders and bitch and moan about how the HW Division sucks since their best fighter will be Joshua victim Detotany Wilder.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

One more night until legendary P4P ATG James Toney fight on Anthony Joshua's undercard.

His 1st opponent is 'Matt Legg'
lol.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Quarter-Final 1 - Larry Olubamiwo (UK) v Jason Gavern (USA)

Quarter-Final 2 - Matt Legg (UK) v James Toney (USA)

Quarter-Final 3 - Michael Sprott (UK) v Damian Wills (USA)

Quarter-Final 4 - Tom Little (UK) v Brian Minto (USA)


Semi-Final 1 - QF 1 Winner v QF 2 Winner

Semi-Final 2 - QF 3 Winner v QF 4 Winner


Anthony Joshua v Hrvoje Kisicek - 6 x 3 mins Heavyweight Contest


Final of Prizefighter UK vs. USA International Heavyweights


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Ileyemi beating the shit out of his opponent. Great CruiserWeight Prospect and Joshua's cousin.
WOW he's really beating the shit out of him.
Amazing.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

'He took them apart, that's what you expect from an olympian, especially an olympic gold medalist' - David Price about Anthony Joshua.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> 'He took them apart, that's what you expect from an olympian, especially an olympic gold medalist' - David Price about Anthony Joshua.


Who's winning Prize Fighter? Toney?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

@Hands of Iron

DUDE TONEY LOOKING GREAT. I'll let you know if he displays some of that awe inspiring skills.


----------



## fists of fury (May 24, 2013)

I'm quite impressed with the schedule Joshua's team have laid out for him. One fight per month for the next 12 months? I like it.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

fists of fury said:


> I'm quite impressed with the schedule Joshua's team have laid out for him. One fight per month for the next 12 months? I like it.


JAMES TONEY IS NEXT.
:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Toney stopped Legg, nice performance


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Damn if only Toney wasn't brain damaged because he has the skills to still be a decent fighter if he gets himself in shape but he is absolutely brain damaged has no reflexes. no balance and shouldn't fight or even spar but he has undenieable skills


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Toney stopped Legg, nice performance


OH SHIT.. HE'S TALKING RIGHT NOW .:happy

'but we here now. make me feel home because i feel great i love y'all here ieslarjlejra
y'all know it don't matter wat we gonna do we gonna do it i'm the best i'm still the best'


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Damn if only* Toney wasn't brain damaged* because he has the skills to still be a decent fighter if he gets himself in shape but he is absolutely brain damaged has no reflexes. no balance and shouldn't fight or even spar but he has undenieable skills


He's not brain damaged, I think he's just ignorant.
He's always sounded like that and was always stumbling around with words. His memory is still excellent because he's always correcting all the interview people regarding stats and his past history.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> He's not brain damaged, I think he's just ignorant.
> He's always sounded like that and was always stumbling around with words. His memory is still excellent because he's always correcting all the interview people regarding stats and his past history.


He has no balance balance issues are one of the first signs of brain damage RJJ has the same and even admitted it, he slurrs his speech horribly even if he talks sloppy he slurs absolutely horribly, he has hormone problems because of brain damage for several years and he admitted it in an interview, he has no reflexes left everything he does is based on experience and skill and there's absolutely no way to deny that he's horribly brain damaged and has been for years.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> He has no balance balance issues are one of the first signs of brain damage RJJ has the same and even admitted it, he slurrs his speech horribly even if he talks sloppy he slurs absolutely horribly, he has hormone problems because of brain damage for several years and he admitted it in an interview, he has no reflexes left everything he does is based on experience and skill and there's absolutely no way to deny that he's horribly brain damaged and has been for years.


Interesting. How come his memory's so good?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Toney is the realest motherfucker in the game.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

I can't help but notice Joshua is getting fed on a diet of strictly White Meat so far.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

I STILL think they are building Joshua up for that Wladimir fight. 

Also James Toney might possibly win Prize Fighter. I hope he calls out a top Heavyweight.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Interesting. How come his memory's so good?


I guess the kind of damage depends on the person probably it's all genetics some don't slur their speech but have other issues RJJ has admittedly balance issues which is probably some kind of brain damage but he doesn't slur his speech. Katsidis was told to retire after a brain scan but I don't think he slurs his speech. Toney seems to have "only" motoric and hormonal problems so far so he should retire as long as it's isn't worse. Brain damage is something that gets worse even after you stop fighting but he might have still a lot of years with most of his sences if he retires now


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Toney will face fellow American Fattie Gavern in an intriguing semi final clash of styles.
Can Gavern's relentless pressure break Toney's ATG Elite level defense and counter punching?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I was liking Little's jab there,but when that punch landed in slo-mo it looked like he has about 20% body fat in his face.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I was liking Little's jab there*,but when that punch landed in slo-mo it looked like he has about 20% body fat in his face*.


:lol:.. OMG I just realized the greatest Prize Fighter in History.. Audley Harrison is not in this tournament!! Why the fuck isn't he defending his Title? I would LOVE to see an Harrison-Toney Final. That's actually Main Event status.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> I guess the kind of damage depends on the person probably it's all genetics some don't slur their speech but have other issues RJJ has admittedly balance issues which is probably some kind of brain damage but he doesn't slur his speech. Katsidis was told to retire after a brain scan but I don't think he slurs his speech. Toney seems to have "only" motoric and hormonal problems so far so he should retire as long as it's isn't worse. Brain damage is something that gets worse even after you stop fighting but he might have still a lot of years with most of his sences if he retires now


Dude, you're depressing me heavily with all this. :-(


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> I guess the kind of damage depends on the person probably it's all genetics some don't slur their speech but have other issues RJJ has admittedly balance issues which is probably some kind of brain damage but he doesn't slur his speech. Katsidis was told to retire after a brain scan but I don't think he slurs his speech. Toney seems to have "only" motoric and hormonal problems so far so he should retire as long as it's isn't worse. Brain damage is something that gets worse even after you stop fighting but he might have still a lot of years with most of his sences if he retires now


But boxing is Toney's life.. if he retires .. there is no more reason to wake up in the morning.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> I guess the kind of damage depends on the person probably it's all genetics some don't slur their speech but have other issues RJJ has admittedly balance issues which is probably some kind of brain damage but he doesn't slur his speech. Katsidis was told to retire after a brain scan but I don't think he slurs his speech. Toney seems to have "only" motoric and hormonal problems so far so he should retire as long as it's isn't worse. Brain damage is something that gets worse even after you stop fighting but he might have still a lot of years with most of his sences if he retires now


I don't think Toney,Holyfield, and Roy are as broke as people make them out to be. But they are not RICH enough to be kept entertained outside the ring.You get what I'm saying?

Like Lennox Lewis with 150 Million USD in his pockets is RICH ENOUGH to never want boxing again. He can buy Mini Coopers and get guys to crash into each other for fun... he can buy a lion and make that lion fight a tiger or some shit.

Toney,Holyfield, and Jones are probably still upper middle class status(Roy is probably upper class status).......... but that's no where near rich enough for them to give up boxing as a form of entertainment and hobby.

Tyson is a special case.. I think Tyson is scared shitless of being brain damaged.. so no matter how poor he gets.. he will never box again and he had stuck to his words.

I hate to say this but I see Jones and Toney fighting on and on until they are in their 60's... and honestly.. I sort of feel the same for Mayweather. I will not be shocked one bit if Floyd is fighting at 168 10 years from now........for pay checks.. All the signs are there.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> But boxing is Toney's life.. if he retires .. there is no more reason to wake up in the morning.


Since his brain damage seems to be mostly motoric as of now he could start to train fighters



Hands of Iron said:


> Dude, you're depressing me heavily with all this. :-(


Yeah it's pretty depressing and I really don't want RJJ and Toney to keep fighting but Toney will most likely keep fighting and RJJ will have single fights since he also doesn't seem to be able to let it go. They should just become trainers and RJJ has also his job as a commentator


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I don't think Toney,Holyfield, and Roy are as broke as people make them out to be. But they are not RICH enough to be kept entertained outside the ring.You get what I'm saying?
> 
> Like Lennox Lewis with 150 Million USD in his pockets is RICH ENOUGH to never want boxing again. He can buy Mini Coopers and get guys to crash into each other for fun... he can buy a lion and make that lion fight a tiger or some shit.
> 
> ...


I hope mayweather won't and I don't think he will he's smarter than many give him credit for a lot of what he does is just show. And I don't think RJJ has any money problems he always seemed dedicated and not like the kind of guy who would blow a lot of money I don't think he has 100000 children to pay for and he has a job as a commentator and should be able to get many jobs should he try he can talk and has charisma but maybe he invested wrong and doesn't have as much money left as he should I don't know. I have no idea how Toney's financial situation is I don't think he's the kind of guy who would waste a lot of money neither but so many boxers blow a lot of money it's not like Holyfield is the kind of guy who should be broke but he pretty much is.
But I don't think they will fight beyond the age of 50 even Holyfield is retired now


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

The guy Joshua is fighting was never hurt by Hughie Fury(the other super prospect @the HW Division). If Joshua can KO him when Fury can't.. it speaks volumes.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Larry Holmes want to give Joshua some advice. I hope it's not advice on how to beat up Wladimir Klitschko when Wladimir is suffering from Parkinson's and 45.


----------



## Stiffjab (May 21, 2013)

Does anybody else find @FelixTrinidad annoying as f*ck?

Your threads are cringe worthy


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Stiffjab said:


> Does anybody else find @FelixTrinidad annoying as f*ck?
> 
> Your threads are cringe worthy


Please get into an argument with me. I beg you to feed me ******.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Stiffjab said:


> Does anybody else find @FelixTrinidad annoying as f*ck?
> 
> Your threads are cringe worthy


No, I campaigned for his freedom, he's not funny 100% of the time but the guy is a legend on the forums.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

WOOO!


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh shit rofl.. Gavern tried to clown toney and got knocked the fuck down.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> WOOO!


rofl..He tried to punk Toney and suffered a KD. Jesus christ.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> rofl..He tried to punk Toney and suffered a KD. Jesus christ.


was a slip, no kd


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Hilarious but sad fight.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> was a slip, no kd


Oh ya.. still funny as fuck though.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

OH SHIT JAMES TONEY JUST got beat by nature boy.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Haha.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> OH SHIT JAMES TONEY JUST got beat by nature boy.


:rofl

Hilarious fight, but still sad.


----------



## josip (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :rofl
> 
> Hilarious fight, but still sad.


this


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Gavern lit this whole thing up to be honest. Genuinely hilarious stuff, completely bizarre, but entertaining. That's going some considering the lack of ability on show.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

whats crazy is that only a few years ago toney was knocking out holyfield and arguably beating Sam Peter


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Haha great comments on Boxing Guru

Mod Cider_red: are we all naked for joshua?
sexwale: not yet
» still another fight i think
Mod Cider_red: argh
Mod Neekappa: i've got a hulk suit that i've painted brown, and give my wife black face so I can imagine *** Joshua
Ktcboxing: im getting ready to oil myself up for it
Limerick_chicky: im topless does that count
Ashcheekz: i was naked for gavern. He earned it.
Ktcboxing: could fry an egg on my thighs, thats h


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> whats crazy is that only a few years ago toney was knocking out holyfield and arguably beating Sam Peter


Holy/Toney was more than 10 years ago :lol:


----------



## josip (Jun 4, 2013)

will Toney now finally retire?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> whats crazy is that only a few years ago toney was knocking out holyfield and beating Sam Peter


Yup, though Holyfield was like ten years ago.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Holy/Toney was more than 10 years ago :lol:


feels like it was sooner than that tbh


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Yup, though Holyfield was like ten years ago.


Did you see that fight? This guy Gavern was doing nature boy 'woots' the entire fight and the drunk British crowd was just wooting back at him. It was surreal. 
Toney looked really good in the 1st fight but he just died rofl in the 2nd fight.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

No, I didn't watch it Felix.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

First prizefighter I've ever watched, I'm finding this so entertaining that I'm choosing to stay up all night doing my seminar work for 9am tomorrow. lol


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> First prizefighter I've ever watched, I'm finding this so entertaining that I'm choosing to stay up all night doing my seminar work for 9am tomorrow. lol


You missed out on the greatest Prize Fighter of all times in Audley Harrison. Harrison would have taken everyone to school. Including Nature Boy.
I think he is a 3X PRIZE FIGHTER champion.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Holmes going in on Toney :-(


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Joshua up next. Holmes talking about Toney. I'm very nervous right now.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Joshua wearing a golden/black robe and looking good.

It seem like they changed his nick name from 'The next People's champ' to 'AJ'... as well.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Anthony Joshua's opponent took Hughie Fury's best bombs for 6 rounds and did not even flinch. We'll see what Joshua do.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Holmes going in on Toney :-(


What was he saying?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Fantastic first round by Joshua. Amazing hand speed. Surreal jab. Unbelievable balance. Great ring generalship.
10-0 Joshua.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

JMP said:


> What was he saying?


Just that Toney didn't come to win, Toney wasn't there to fight or wasn't in shape and was just expecting decisions to be given to him based on his name .


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Shocking hand speed. MASSIVE Shot by Joshua. Down goes the Eastern European fighter. He is clearly wobbled and out on his feet.
JOSHUA HITS HIM WITH A FREAKING 8 PUNCH COMBINATION. GG

TKO2.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Joshua fighting again NEXT WEEK. :happy

Finally ... FINALLY.. We have a REAL Heavyweight after such a long wait. The Flagship Division is back.
Thank the Gods.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Shocking hand speed. MASSIVE Shot by Joshua. Down goes the Eastern European fighter. He is clearly wobbled and out on his feet.
> JOSHUA HITS HIM WITH A FREAKING 8 PUNCH COMBINATION. GG
> 
> TKO2.


Who allowed you to change your avatar?:rofl


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Joshua has potential he is really damn good


----------



## fists of fury (May 24, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Joshua fighting again NEXT WEEK. :happy
> 
> Finally ... FINALLY.. We have a REAL Heavyweight after such a long wait. The Flagship Division is back.
> Thank the Gods.


:lol: Something tells me you're going to be riding this express for a long time.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

fists of fury said:


> :lol: Something tells me you're going to be riding this express for a long time.


Or until Savon gets on the boat and shows him who his daddy is again:deal


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

The only way I see Anthony winning the title is only when Wilder retires


----------



## josip (Jun 4, 2013)

joshua is a beast.the new lennox


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

really don't give a shit about Toney, but I'm happy Gavern can tell his future generations he beat James Toney

but seriously, gonnna watch AJ fight now


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

my god he has an amazing body


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> my god he has an amazing body


:eye


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Anthony Joshua's opponent took Hughie Fury's best bombs for 6 rounds and did not even flinch. We'll see what Joshua do.


Yeah, but "Hughie Fury's Best Bombs" is kind of an oxymoron. He may be big, but he doesn't really hit that hard.

And let's face it, Kisicek is a bum. Even Wilder fought better opposition in his early career.

I like Joshua a lot, don't get me wrong, but his form isn't all that great yet, just lots of potential. Let's wait to until he takes out a few guys with really good defense before we start calling him a future champ.


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

Watch out Klitschko, Wilder and Big Josh are coming for you.


----------



## Brighton Bomber (May 25, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Yeah, but "Hughie Fury's Best Bombs" is kind of an oxymoron. He may be big, but he doesn't really hit that hard.
> 
> And let's face it, Kisicek is a bum. Even Wilder fought better opposition in his early career.
> 
> I like Joshua a lot, don't get me wrong, but his form isn't all that great yet, just lots of potential. Let's wait to until he takes out a few guys with really good defense before we start calling him a future champ.


Agreed. Kisicek never stood a chance he's only ever beaten 1 fighter who has actually won a fight all his other wins were against guys who had never won a fight. Joshua's next opponent Avila is a bit better he's at least been in with better opposition like Chisora though is a former cruiser so should be despatched without too much difficulty.

Anyone can look great against opponents who have nothing to hurt you with. Joshua's has all the physical attributes and solid technique but that just means he has potential but so does every other prospect. But he's definitely one to keep an eye on.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

For those of you wondering.

Just how 'big' is Big Josh?










*
Height 6'6
Reach 85
Biceps 20
Chest 49
Fist 13
Waist 32
Thigh 23 
Shoe Size (US 16)*


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Everything Wladimir Klitschko ever had.. Anthony Joshua have it bigger.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Yeah, we can tell he's the next great heavy from his whole 3 wins... They are against unbelievable unrivaled opponents we can really gauge what will happen over his career from those fights...

People are putting too much on just size on ''big'' heavyweights. Skill beats size.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Theron said:


> Yeah, we can tell he's the next great heavy from his whole 3 wins... They are against unbelievable unrivaled opponents we can really gauge what will happen over his career from those fights...


I believe with all my heart he is going to finish as an ATG Heavyweight. You are not yet ready to take the plunge.

Some people like looking at the stars.. some people don't even rise their heads.. Others like me pluck the stars down from the skies and lit up an entire garden with them.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Wilder would stop this guy.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Vic said:


> Wilder would stop this guy.


LMAO nice one


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

godsavethequeen said:


> LMAO nice one


I said that more just to create a reaction......but tbh, right now, I would bet on Wilder.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Vic said:


> I said that more just to create a reaction......but tbh, right now, I would bet on Wilder.


So would I, I mean come on how many more fights has Wilder had..People just over reach on guys like Joshua ( remember Ordinary Harrison anyone ) 
But I see Wilder as a guy waiting to be KOd


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Joshua is fighting again next week on the Froch-Groves PPV.
I hope he doesn't over work himself.
I already emailed him

"Don't overwork yourself Champ! We are all rooting for you. You are the Savior of the HW Division. If you feel like your hands are not up to it. than just cancel the fight next week!!!!! If your hands are up for it.. than it's a special treat to the Millions of Joshua fans around the World!!! But your health comes first Champ!! Those hands need to last us 2 decades!!!.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Yeah, but "Hughie Fury's Best Bombs" is kind of an oxymoron. He may be big, but he doesn't really hit that hard.
> 
> And let's face it, Kisicek is a bum. Even Wilder fought better opposition in his early career.
> 
> I like Joshua a lot, don't get me wrong, but his form isn't all that great yet, just lots of potential. Let's wait to until he takes out a few guys with really good defense before we start calling him a future champ.


What "better opposition"?

Dustin Nicholas?

Just so people know cable is talking shit AGAIN, wilders third opponent won 1, lost 4 and then retired, so he was not better than Joshuas opponent tonight, not at all


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Yeah, but "Hughie Fury's Best Bombs" is kind of an oxymoron. He may be big, but he doesn't really hit that hard.
> 
> And let's face it, Kisicek is a bum. Even Wilder fought better opposition in his early career.
> 
> I like Joshua a lot, don't get me wrong, but his form isn't all that great yet, just lots of potential. Let's wait to until he takes out a few guys with really good defense before we start calling him a future champ.


Oh Cable you and your lies. I know you got a man crush on Wilder.. but rofl.... Joshua's 1st three opponents are every bit as good as Wilder's 1st 20... By Joshua's 30th fight he will be the Undisputed HW Champion of the World... Not fighting some pig cave man name Firtha.

Look I like Wilder more than either Klitschko but let's be real here.. Joshua have eons more potential.

Let's just move along and accept the fact Wilder is gonna be playing 2nd string to Big Joshie.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

godsavethequeen said:


> So would I, I mean come on how many more fights has Wilder had..People just over reach on guys like Joshua ( remember Ordinary Harrison anyone )
> But I see Wilder as a guy waiting to be KOd


Good points but Harrison and Joshua are nothing alike. Harrison was always flawed and turned pro at 30. Joshua was very flawed during the Olympics in 2012.. A YEAR LATER and he's 10x better. The hand speed that he have now is eons faster than the handspeed he displayed during the Olympics.

I have never seen hands like Joshua's... that one combination he threw was as fast as Prime Roy Jones Jr's and Prime Roy was 168 Pounds. Joshua's upside is 1000x higher than Harrison's. Trust me Joshua is the real deal. 
I can't wait for his fight next week. That is the best part of Froch-Groves....


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I can't fully get behind Joshua until he takes out Ali Raymi.


Until then, it's all hype. :bart


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I can't fully get behind Joshua until he takes out Ali Raymi.
> 
> Until then, it's all hype. :bart


Lmao Raymi KEEP calling out Joshua.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Looked really good today. Solid fundamentals and very impressive handspeed.


----------



## fists of fury (May 24, 2013)

Physically the man is a beast, no question. 85 inch reach? To my mind, only Carl Williams had that kind of wingspan.

Talking of quality of opponents is a moot point for a while. At this juncture, he's _supposed_ to be fighting cans. He's very, very new to the pro game still and the objective right now (I would imagine) is just to get him comfortable in there, and working on things being practised on in the gym, and get a bit of a buzz about him going. He's not really supposed to be pushed hard at this point. 
In another 8-12 fights sure, let him step up. But he's young and doesn't have a hell of a lot of amateur experience despite him winning the gold. He has time on his side fortunately, so they can afford to take a bit of time working on the finer points without him being really pushed yet.

I'm glad we have another heavyweight prospect to talk about. Heavyweight boxing needs guys like Joshua coming through the ranks.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

fists of fury said:


> Physically the man is a beast, no question. 85 inch reach? To my mind, only Carl Williams had that kind of wingspan.
> 
> Talking of quality of opponents is a moot point for a while. At this juncture, he's _supposed_ to be fighting cans. He's very, very new to the pro game still and the objective right now (I would imagine) is just to get him comfortable in there, and working on things being practised on in the gym, and get a bit of a buzz about him going. He's not really supposed to be pushed hard at this point.
> In another 8-12 fights sure, let him step up. But he's young and doesn't have a hell of a lot of amateur experience despite him winning the gold. He has time on his side fortunately, so they can afford to take a bit of time working on the finer points without him being really pushed yet.
> ...


Great post. Joshua's hand speed is amazing for a 6'6 240 Pound man.

I'm a young kid so I never had the privilege like some of the older boxing fans to actually bear witness to the start of legendary Heavyweight careers like Tyson,Lewis,Holyfield etc... it is a true Blessing that I'm bearing witness to Joshua's.

I can imagine myself 20 years from now perhaps posting on a 5D IMAX Boxing Forum in a tribute thread to the retiring Anthony Joshua.(54-0 and record breaker of Joe Louis's defense)
I find myself tearing up even now imagining how I'm going to write that I witnessed the beginning .. how I was there at the start ...


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

fists of fury said:


> Physically the man is a beast, no question. 85 inch reach? To my mind, only Carl Williams had that kind of wingspan. .


Yeah, there's no way in hell he has 85", based on his height, shoulders, and where his hands fall on his legs. Maybe 81-82" at best.

- But yeah, he has really fast hands for his size. This should be a fun ride.

Joshua & Hughie Fury, eventually in the top-ten with Wilder & maybe Price, if he can fix his problems. Maybe Joe Hanks, Damian Hooper... Lots of serious HW talent coming up. Of course, the promoters will probably just fuck it all up, but still .....


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Yeah, there's no way in hell he has 85", based on his height, shoulders, and where his hands fall on his legs. Maybe 81-82" at best.


Lennox Lewis have a 85 inch reach. I'll confirm this because I'll be in London in December. . I'm going to measure every inch of Joshua's body to get the exact stats.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Lewis is listed at 84" but heck, these things change all the time. Lewis also had insanely wide shoulders, and his fingers hung down 1/2 way down his thighs.

Well, heck, who knows ..........


----------



## fists of fury (May 24, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Lennox Lewis have a 85 inch reach. I'll confirm this because I'll be in London in December. . I'm going to measure every inch of Joshua's body to get the exact stats.


_Every_ inch?


----------



## Illuminaughty (Aug 19, 2013)

fists of fury said:


> _Every_ inch?


 :lol: I want to see the pictures please


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Yeah, there's no way in hell he has 85", based on his height, shoulders, and where his hands fall on his legs. Maybe 81-82" at best.
> 
> - But yeah, he has really fast hands for his size. This should be a fun ride.
> 
> Joshua & Hughie Fury, eventually in the top-ten with Wilder & maybe Price, if he can fix his problems. Maybe Joe Hanks, Damian Hooper... Lots of serious HW talent coming up. Of course, the promoters will probably just fuck it all up, but still .....


Damian Hooper? He's a light heavy.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Damian Hooper? He's a light heavy.


Oh yeah. My bad. atsch

He looks damn good, though !


----------



## Bratwurzt (May 16, 2013)

Hell when he threw that combination I thought I was watching a middleweight. Where the fuck did that come from?


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I'm going to measure every inch of Joshua's body to get the exact stats.


:lol:


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Lmao Raymi KEEP calling out Joshua.


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

Amazing potential. Probably one of the best i've personally seen.

But it all counts for nothing if the guy can't take a shot, can't toughh it out, shit stamina, cracks under pressure, poor defence etc. All these things we won't know until he steps it up.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Bratwurzt said:


> Hell when he threw that combination I thought I was watching a middleweight. Where the fuck did that come from?


Ya that was surreal. That combination he threw was honestly MidldeWeight speed maybe even Welter.
If he can add in precision and accuracy TO that hand speed.. Jesus Christ. The only Heavyweights that I seen with handspeed like that were Floyd Patterson,Muhammad Ali, and Mike Tyson. All 3 were MUCH smaller than Big Josh.

Man I wish he was this good in 2012... If Joshua started boxing at age 8? He will be the undisputed champ right now.

This guy can do everything... Manchester United at one point wanted him too according to several sources.. and American NFL Teams(LOL NFL more like NFBUM)
wanted Joshua as a wide receiver. He rejected them all according to my sources and said that his duty and goal in life is to 'be the People's Champ and bring back Heavyweight Boxing"" He said that it's not right how boxing's Premier Division have fallen so low and we get the little guys with all the attention now. He said it's just not right and he will fix it.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

JohnAnthony said:


> *Amazing potential. Probably one of the best i've personally seen*.
> 
> But it all counts for nothing if the guy can't take a shot, can't toughh it out, shit stamina, cracks under pressure, poor defence etc. All these things we won't know until he steps it up.


Thank you very much for your kind words regarding Joshua. He appreciates it.
Trust me he can take a shot. You can tell who is able to take full loads to the face without flinching. Every time someone sees me at the gyms that I spar at? They said 'Felix can definitely take a shot to the face' and I proved it time and time again. I can take anybody's shots to the face. So can Josh's.

Well obviously I can't take Joshua's shots haha, although I wish I can !!!


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Brighton Bomber said:


> Agreed. Kisicek never stood a chance he's only ever beaten 1 fighter who has actually won a fight all his other wins were against guys who had never won a fight. Joshua's next opponent Avila is a bit better he's at least been in with better opposition like Chisora though is a former cruiser so should be despatched without too much difficulty.
> 
> Anyone can look great against opponents who have nothing to hurt you with. *Joshua's has all the physical attributes and solid technique but that just means he has potential but so does every other prospect.* But he's definitely one to keep an eye on.


No they don't. If you can't tell the difference between 3-0 Joshua and 3-0 David Price or fucking Bryant Jennings.. you need to watch more boxing.

Go watch the 1st 3 fights of Lennox Lewis/Wladimir Klitschko/Muhammad Ali/Mike Tyson and than watch the 1st 3 fights of Joshua.

3-0 Version of Joshua will beat 3-0 Lewis,Wlad,Ali,Tyson.

Joshua during these 3 fights showed surreal hand speed, great ring generalship, great power, incredible jab which he at times turn into a hook, smart body punching, good movement, and elite level counter punching abilities.

Yes I know these 3 guys are bums.. but so were the first 3 guys Lewis,Wlad,Ali,and Tyson fought.

Tyson and Ali CLEARLY showed a lot more flaws during their 1st 3 fights..Tyson showed elite hand speed but if you noticed that during the Don Halpin fight he left himself open again and again during 2nd and 3rd Rounds. He was clearly unable to finish Halpin despite getting him trapped at least a half dozen times. Halpin was a bum. If Joshua was in there instead of Halpin.. Tyson gets kayoed.

Lewis and Wlad showed even more flaws during their first 3 fights DESPITE have MUCH more amateur experience than Joshua.

And I'm only comparing ATG HWS to Joshie. I'm not even talking about retards like Jennings,Price,Mitchell,etc.. You honestly think David Price at 3-0 look like Joshua? David Price even early on in his career looked like a big stiff plumbing ****** who only have exaggerated power.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Fighting on Saturday.
http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=576152&cat=boxer
A very good opponent for a Heavyweight Super Prospect's 4th fight.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm looking forward to it, Darch will come to win & enjoy home support from the crowd. 

Hopefully its a good learning fight for Josh & he gets a few rounds in, before a spectacular knockout ftw


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> I agree with you on Wilder, He's practically unbeatable, how do you beat someone who is guaranteed to win 100% of the time?
> 
> Every Man Who Steps Into The Ring With Deontay Wilder Has A 100% Chance Of Losing.
> 
> Every Man Who Steps Into The Ring With Deontay Wilder Has A 100% Chance Of Getting KTFO


Absolute cobblers. Windmill is hype and will be found out when he fights someone with a pulse.


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

Big Josh KO 2.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

I dont think he'll be better than Vasyl, but I am happy if he is an entertaining heavyweight and ''the saviour'', i haven't been exited for a heavyweight fighter in a long time maybe he can bring things back


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Theron said:


> *I dont think he'll be better than Vasyl,* but I am happy if he is an entertaining heavyweight and ''the saviour'', i haven't been exited for a heavyweight fighter in a long time maybe he can bring things back


 I hope he is, and to be honest.. if you are a true fan of boxing you will want Joshua to do better than Vasyl. The fact is if you are a TRUE FAN of boxing, you will want the sport to flourish and the biggest chance of the sport flourishing is in the hands of a Heavyweight. No disrespect to the little guys, none at all.. but if Prime Ali and Frazier/Foreman was around today, Floyd and Manny would have fought a trilogy on their undercards already.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I hope he is, and to be honest.. if you are a true fan of boxing you will want Joshua to do better than Vasyl. The fact is if you are a TRUE FAN of boxing, you will want the sport to flourish and the biggest chance of the sport flourishing is in the hands of a Heavyweight. No disrespect to the little guys, none at all.. but if Prime Ali and Frazier/Foreman was around today, Floyd and Manny would have fought a trilogy on their undercards already.


That's true but i prefer the little guys with lots of skill to the big bangers


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Theron said:


> That's true but i prefer the little guys with lots of skill to the big bangers


For sure man for sure. But ok this is my analogy.
Say you are a homosexual ok, say you like the dick(not you but 'you' as in general) and you along with 20 other men and 19 other women are the sole survivors on Earth. Now you love the dick, but you need to force yourself to go hard over pussy because as one of ONLY 20 MEN left alive on Earth, it is your duty to NOT FUCK MEN but women. You get it?

Like you gotta force yourself to stick your penis into a vagina and have an orgasm in it because of reproduction and human race factors. Even though you love penis in ass, you need to put penis in vagina. Etc.

That's how I view Joshua and Vasyl Lomachenko.

See...... Vasyl fans are homosexuals, but for the better of boxing they need to pretend to be straight and just root for Joshua.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> For sure man for sure. But ok this is my analogy.
> Say you are a homosexual ok, say you like the dick(not you but 'you' as in general) and you along with 20 other men and 19 other women are the sole survivors on Earth. Now you love the dick, but you need to force yourself to go hard over pussy because as one of ONLY 20 MEN left alive on Earth, it is your duty to NOT FUCK MEN but women. You get it?
> 
> Like you gotta force yourself to stick your penis into a vagina and have an orgasm in it because of reproduction and human race factors. Even though you love penis in ass, you need to put penis in vagina. Etc.
> ...


But... Vasyl is better than Joshua. I'd rather not reproduce and have the more skilled little guys than just the big black ones you like scattered around.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Another great win by Joshua.
Supreme speed, great jab, heavy hands........amazing combinations.

He's also pushing 240 pounds...............of pure muscles and he seem to be even faster than he was.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Ya that was surreal. That combination he threw was honestly MidldeWeight speed maybe even Welter. .


It was fast, but he wasn't aiming at anything. He just let his hands go.

Wilder would have taken Darch out, right there, with 2-3 punches maximum.

Joshua has all the tools, but he'd better learn how to not waste movement. Eventually he'll have to fight someone with a pulse, and for 12 rounds.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> It was fast, but he wasn't aiming at anything. He just let his hands go.
> 
> Wilder would have taken Darch out, right there, with 2-3 punches maximum.
> 
> Joshua has all the tools, but he'd better learn how to not waste movement. Eventually he'll have to fight someone with a pulse, and for 12 rounds.


WILDER HAD 30 FUCKING FIGHTS.
:lol:

Wilder is the real deal.. I believe that.. but Joshua imo got the higher ceiling. He have more upside.

It doesn't matter. what really matters is that K2'S reign is about over and soon we will be seeing a bunch of Eastern Europeans knocked out flopping on the ground because of fighters like Joshua,Wilder etc etc... that's the whole point. To see Eastern European fighters get knocked out.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

JohnAnthony said:


> Amazing potential. Probably one of the best i've personally seen.
> 
> But it all counts for nothing if the guy can't take a shot, can't toughh it out, shit stamina, cracks under pressure, poor defence etc. All these things we won't know until he steps it up.


I don't see any chin or mental issues with him that's usually something you see in a fighter especially with so few fights I'm almost 100% sure he doesn't have any chin issues and has most likely a decent to goodd chin and also pretty sure he doesn't crumble under pressure. Not so sure about stamina yet but Darch was more winded than Joshua after 2 rounds despite Joshua throwing a high volume of punches. I don't know about his defence yet but it doesn't seem very bad and he always keeps good balance.

He is pretty much a lock as a future champ if nothing freaky happens he is a big HW with skill, athleticism and he seems to have the right mentality (he says he has to improve) and 24 is very young for a HW especially if you started boxing with 18 he will probably enter his prime at about 30


----------



## DudeGuyMan (Jul 24, 2012)

Well if I can't get a good American champ, I'd rather have a Brit than yet another boring unpronounceable Eastern European. Would love to see this guy live up to the hype and get huge.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Where the hell does he find these guys he's fighting... :rofl


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Just got back from the show, very impressed with Josh. His hand speed for someone that size is exceptional but he seemed to be more relaxed & composed tonight than in previous fights.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Very impressed with Joshua beating Matt Skelton. Massive power. This kid is on his way.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Joshua fights on the 13th. Very excited about him. Love the way his career is progressing.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

He faces Konstantin airich in Manchester and was set to face denis bakhtov in London later in the year but bakhtov has pulled out.

Promising signs for his matchmaking.


----------



## MaliBua (Dec 18, 2013)

DudeGuyMan said:


> Well if I can't get a good American champ, I'd rather have a Brit than yet another boring unpronounceable Eastern European. Would love to see this guy live up to the hype and get huge.


what a fukin inbred yank cunt.


----------



## DudeGuyMan (Jul 24, 2012)

MaliBua said:


> what a fukin inbred yank cunt.


Blow it out your ass, OZ Puncher.


----------



## oneawaystyle (Sep 11, 2014)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Joshua fights on the 13th. Very excited about him. Love the way his career is progressing.


man you are desperate :rofl

big stiff josh got his ass kicked by Medhzidov, Nistor, Dychko, Cammerelle, Savon, Whyte
He's got a hell of a long way to go


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

oneawaystyle said:


> man you are desperate :rofl
> 
> big stiff josh got his ass kicked by Medhzidov, Nistor, Dychko, Cammerelle, Savon, Whyte
> He's got a hell of a long way to go


Yet not one of these fuckers will beat him now. Also he made Dychko his bitch. He made Dychko bleed and was on his way to knocking him the fuck out.

Nobody give a fuck about AM'S other than the retards. Tyson got his ass whooped as an AM fighter. He killed that same guy in the Pros.

This 7-0 version of Joshua will brutually and viciously knock out every fighter you mentioned. He stopped playing with helmets a long time ago brother.


----------



## oneawaystyle (Sep 11, 2014)

hahhahaaha are you fucking dumb if Medhzidov turns pro it's game over


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

oneawaystyle said:


> hahhahaaha are you fucking dumb if Medhzidov turns pro it's game over


I often hear words like 'if' ............If is not the same as IS.
Anthony Joshua IS a Pro Boxer.
Medhzidov is a helmet fighter.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Tyson got his ass whooped as an AM fighter. He killed that same guy in the Pros.


Who was that?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

As for Joshua, 

I'll be impressed once he starts fighting guys that didn't just drive him from his hotel to the arena.


----------



## Rockinghorseshit (Oct 4, 2013)

Theron said:


> Where the hell does he find these guys he's fighting... :rofl


Kostantin is a reasonable step up. He's been in with Charr, Solis, , Pala


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Who was that?


I'm guessing he is on about tyrell Biggs.


----------



## oneawaystyle (Sep 11, 2014)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I often hear words like 'if' ............If is not the same as IS.
> Anthony Joshua IS a Pro Boxer.
> Medhzidov is a helmet fighter.


OK then when Joshua faces Klitschko he gets played with then KO'd, is that OK for ya
Povetkin, & Pulev would do the same . Joshua is nothing but a great black hope as of now.


----------



## oneawaystyle (Sep 11, 2014)

the only reason Joshua is seen as the best heavyweight prospect.. is because no other top super heavyweight amateurs have turned pro from his era in the amateurs.
Take a look at the best super heavyweight amateurs they are all european as per usual, it's only a matter of time before some of them turn pro and start cracking heads.

Medhzhidov ( Azerbaijian/Russia)
Dychko (Kazakhstan)
Omarov ( Russia)
Pfiefer (Germany)
Kuzmin (Russia)
Cammerelle (Italy)
Nistor (Romania)
Hrgovic (Croatia)
etc

Plus almost goes without saying but when Usyk moves after cleaning up cruiserweight he will likely take over after Klistchko retires


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

oneawaystyle said:


> hahhahaaha are you fucking dumb if Medhzidov turns pro it's game over


And when will that be? Joshua just knocked out a top 10 ATG. Medhzidov is still somewhere fighting with headgear...............


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

oneawaystyle said:


> OK then when Joshua faces Klitschko he gets played with then KO'd, is that OK for ya
> Povetkin, & Pulev would do the same . Joshua is nothing but a great black hope as of now.


Actually Joshua just knocked out Klitschko.................He will destroy Povetkin and Pulev.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

oneawaystyle said:


> the only reason Joshua is seen as the best heavyweight prospect.. is because no other top super heavyweight amateurs have turned pro from his era in the amateurs.
> Take a look at the best super heavyweight amateurs they are all european as per usual, it's only a matter of time before some of them turn pro and start cracking heads.
> 
> Medhzhidov ( Azerbaijian/Russia)
> ...


I think that it's safe to say Joshua will utterly kill Usyk.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I think that it's safe to say Joshua will utterly kill Usyk.


I don't think AJ could catch Usyk.

Maybe he could yell "BOO!" and scare him to death.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

browsing said:


> Sorry, but the only people who think Lomachenko is the next big thing in boxing are right here on CHB. :lol: No one else is really that impressed with him.


Lol


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


18 inch neck?

Looks way thicker than that.


----------

